# A Chocolate Puddle -



## Alastair

Right, thought it was about time I finally start my journal especially after a few people pushing me to start it up. Brownie points to the first person to guess why I chose the name for the journal ( those who know are excluded). 
 Having had so much fun running high tech, there was one tank alone that gave me so much inspiration to give the low tech el natural tank a go and that was Bigtoms bucket of mud. I have read that journal so many times.  It was especially the shallow tank and the immersed growth and the fact the tank can be left to its own devices with little intervention from me. A bonus whilst I'm on the road to recovery. 

Unfortunately, i was unable to get a large square shallow tank due to my dining table so opted for diffrent dimensions. 
Lxwxh is 120cmx70x30 and 10mm thick 
 Here it was as of last weekend when it arrived. 






With this being a low tech no co2 etc, obviously lighting needs to be low, but I couldn't resist the urge to purchase an ati sunpower 4x54watt, however I'll be having it hung about 3 to 4 foot above the water level. 

Cabinet is a DIY one. Had so much problems with joiners and cabinets so this is not an ada one but the front is similar. Yet to be varnished up etc. 

Tank finally in place after some chopping adjustments of the stand 




That isn't how the wood will be finally placed. 

Substrate is a very small amount of John innes number 3 mixed with a large amount of aqua pond soil to just about an inch. This will then be topped with about 35 litres of Ada Amazonia/ flora base 

Current plant list is cyperus alternifolious which will be planted in shower caddies and stuck to the rear right corner of the tank as part of the immersed corner. 
I have seen a few other plants I'll mix in with these and big Tom has kindly donated a triffid off his monster of an echinodorous which will add to this. 

To also go in 
Needle leaf java fern
Java fern trident 
Frog Bit 
Crypts 
Bolbitus 
Anubis and some mosses. 

Flow is going to be by way of as small a filter as possible. 

Will be updating through the week. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

I really like the proportions of that tank and it site really well on the cabinet. I'm subscribing to this. I'm fascinated by the whole emmersed planting thing.

I'm not going to try to guess the name's origins though? Reminds me of when the dog ate a v hot curry!


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

chocolate puddle = chocolate gourami's in a shallow tank?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

get a lid!!


looking forward to the scape mate!


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

for an air breather no doubt....


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

bucket of mud is the reason my 4 foot shallow is now set up.  cyperus  helferi  in  flower  along  with  nomophila  stricta.  so  thanks  tom  and  good  luck  alastair


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



Lovely dimensions, I'm sure this will turn out great.


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Looking forward to your journal.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Finally...  Can`t wait to see this progress. Chuffed to see it finally underway after all the rotten luck you`ve had. Subscribed!


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Gonna look brill mate  Im definitely following.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Cant believe you bought a sunpower!!  That will be wasted on a low tech mate, fancy a swop for a 150MH   
Looking good bud, id love to see the choco's breed.


----------



## foxfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Hi Alaster, nice size tank!
I have been running my attempt at a low tech for about 5 months now, things happen so slowly  :? 
I have been waiting for certain plants to break out the surface but they have a few more inches to go yet. 
I am beginning to run out of patience to be honest & I feel a squirt of gas is coming very soon!
I have struggled with BBA but, it is the slow growth that I find rather boring, it even took a month for the old leafs to melt.
The fact that I am home every day & actually like the maintenance thing is another factor too - there is just nothing to do!
One thing though, the fish, 30 (adult) corry's are loving the tank & are breeding every few weeks.
I am using a 70w MT flood light for 8 hours a day suspended 600mm above the tank, this certainly give a nice effect.
I tried lots of different light period to start with & did add some liquid carbon for a for two weeks to try & get rid of the BBA but, now it is fighting on its own.


----------



## sanj

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Exciting stuff,

the only thng about the ATI raised so high is that is might be a little annoying with glare when sitting at your dining table.

You could have always opted for a smaller dining table and got the square tank you originally envisioned... priorities and all that.


----------



## awtong

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

So glad you now have another tank to stun us with after the amazing 450l was retired.

Andy


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *

Matt guessed it straight off, chocolate gouramis will be the main focal point of this set up hence the name.,
Thanks everyone for your kind comments so far. 
Sorry it's taken so long to get updates on this but haven't been great again. 

Right, layered the John innes and aqua soil down with the capping of florabase, although I don't think I put enough soil down as to what's suggested. However if I do start to see any nutrient deficiencies I can add the odd but of kno3 and kh2po4 if need be. 

The most painstaking part of this so far was trying to Seperate the soil from the cyperus Alternifolius as they'd arrived in 9cm pots very well rooted In the soil and not knowing what soil it was I didn't want to leave any on. So once stripped of soil, it was time to get filling the bath Caddys  half with hydroton balls, place the cyperus into each caddy and top with a mixture of cat litter and columbo. 

Here's a pic of the process 
plants Befire separation 




And into caddies 










 I made 4 of these in total and I know they only look quite small at the moment they soon shoot up 

And, the tank with soil, capped and the planters placed into the corner I want them 








Plus the wood positioned and time to fill with a little help from josh the young plsnted tank enthusiast in the pic 




And, as nothing normally ever goes smoothly for me, it didn't this time either with the hosepipe deciding it was going to do a dance all over the bottom of the tank blowing a crater into the substrate bringing up the soil from underneath creating literally a mud bath 




Excuse the oven dish holding the wood down at present as it just wasn't staying down. The water despite a change stayed very murky so thought I'd leave it to settle and get giving the cabinet a coat of varnish, I chose antique pine BUT, as I'm sure you'll all agree this certainly doesn't not appear pine coloured at all 




But, it doesnt seem to bad for me. 
Will pop some ore pics etc up today. 

Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

nice update.  liking your  emersed  corner,  and  i  thought  my  water  turned  murky!


----------



## foxfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Hi Alaster, hope you are felling better today.
A good overall start then, I was surprised that you added soil to the planters though!


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> nice update.  liking your  emersed  corner,  and  i  thought  my  water  turned  murky!



Cheers Darren, it's actually clearing up nicely now after a good few water changes

. 





			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Hi Alaster, hope you are felling better today.
> A good overall start then, I was surprised that you added soil to the planters though!



Hi mate, thanks not feeling too bad today. I didn't add any soil to the planters, any that's left stuck to the cyperus was what was too difficult to removed without the risk of damaging the roots


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

I think I want to revise my suggestion for why this will be called a chocolate puddle...... LOL.  Its bloody frustrating when that happens !  Happened to me and as well as the water turning brown, the air turned a little BLUE too !  Sure it wont take long to settle and its taking shape made.  Good on ya   Love that emersed section.  Seems "poking out" is all the rage at the moment, but that is a particularly nice choice of plant for it


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

is it a  gourami  -only   tank?  i  really  love  the  sparkling  gourami  but  they  prefer  warmer  conditions  than  my  microdevario...might  have  to  steal  some  cyperus  off  shoots  from  you  when  they  get  bigger!


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Hi Alastair looking good, is that you hanging on the side of the tank? It really gives a sense of scale, that is one big mother of a tank! Unless you're of diminutive statue...that is.

And how's the water chemistry? I would love to know how it changes as the tank develops, e.g. as it goes through mineralisation etc.


----------



## foxfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Hi Alastair looking good, is that you hanging on the side of the tank? It really gives a sense of scale, that is one big mother of a tank! Unless you're of diminutive statue...that is.
> 
> And how's the water chemistry? I would love to know how it changes as the tank develops, e.g. as it goes through mineralisation etc.


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Looking good Alistair (well, good 'n muddy   ). Those cyperus will probably soon be tall enough to plant directly into the soil, I should think.



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> is it a  gourami  -only   tank?  i  really  love  the  sparkling  gourami  but  they  prefer  warmer  conditions  than  my  microdevario...might  have  to  steal  some  cyperus  off  shoots  from  you  when  they  get  bigger!



Just to let you know, my sparklers are living and breeding successfully at 23 degrees, so they are fairly adaptable I think.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Looking good Alistair (well, good 'n muddy   ). Those cyperus will probably soon be tall enough to plant directly into the soil, I should think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it a  gourami  -only   tank?  i  really  love  the  sparkling  gourami  but  they  prefer  warmer  conditions  than  my  microdevario...might  have  to  steal  some  cyperus  off  shoots  from  you  when  they  get  bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, my sparklers are living and breeding successfully at 23 degrees, so they are fairly adaptable I think.
Click to expand...

oh man- i am going to ma in bracknell to get some then ! thanks dude!   my tank is 23 degrees.  do i need a male to female ratio?


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

I suspect you'll struggle to sex them at the size they typically sell them (I have difficulty with the adults to be honest). As long as the tank has plenty of hiding spots then in my experience any aggression tends to be fleeting, so you should be fine just to buy a group.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

ok thanks- will get the q tank ready.


----------



## hotweldfire

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Looking forward to this


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*





When did you take up smoking cigars?...
...Don't you know it can stunt your growth!


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> When did you take up smoking cigars?...
> ...Don't you know it can stunt your growth!



Lmao, that's not me in the pic by the way ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Hi Alastair looking good, is that you hanging on the side of the tank? It really gives a sense of scale, that is one big mother of a tank! Unless you're of diminutive statue...that is.
> 
> And how's the water chemistry? I would love to know how it changes as the tank develops, e.g. as it goes through mineralisation etc.



It is a pretty hefty tank thinking about it. I'm struggling with what else to put in to plant it up with. 

Water chemistry wise, Ph is stable at 6.5 although this would lower over time with less water changes as I've done a few to clear the water. One thing I've noticed though is I wished I'd have had more capping on as I don't think I've out enough florabase intop and can see a fine dusting of soil on the top. Not that it matters too much as I'll not be pulling up plants anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Great Size, And Really like the idea of using Caddies. Nice and Easy to Use with Suckers. 
Chocco's will look great in here


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Great Size, And Really like the idea of using Caddies. Nice and Easy to Use with Suckers.
> Chocco's will look great in here



Thanks Gill, I'm not putting the chocco's in until I'm certain the water is stable enough. 

However, I have a slight set back with this tank now, I had a E.schlueteri leopard popped into my friends tank over night where all my other fish from my 5 foot are (which most of he is keeping) and I planted this in the tank this week along with two e.cordifolius or radicans triffids from big Tom, and noticed on the underside of the leopard there were lots of cory eggs. Now these can either be from my wild panda corys, or albinos. I genuinely thought they'd all die or not hatch but low and behold I have a puddle full of teeny cory fry swimming every where so until these become stable I'll not be popping in masses of plants at present. I have put few crypts in, mosses n needle leaf java fern which are all doing well and I love the ATI unit. Virtually no glare at all which I'm impressed with. 





The woods finally sinking but have left a bit of terracotta pot on to made sure for a good couple of weeks. 

On another positive too, the cyperus in the planters has gone mental 








this was when the ATI first went on 



As you can see The cyperus was no way near as tall in this last pic and now it's almost touching the light and sending out big roots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Theres a spot of luck with the cories mate, i would have thought the eggs would die in transit.

Its looking smart mate and the ATI looks good.  Is it the dimmable?
Im think ive seen the cyperus in MA at the pond section and it was about 6 ft tall


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Theres a spot of luck with the cories mate, i would have thought the eggs would die in transit.
> 
> Its looking smart mate and the ATI looks good.  Is it the dimmable?
> Im think ive seen the cyperus in MA at the pond section and it was about 6 ft tall



Me too mate, he only lives 5 mins drive from me but the plant was lay out on the table for a good ten minutes. I've counted 19 fry swimming around but really hard to tell what they are at present. Probably albino knowing what the two I gave the lad were like. I'm hoping to get my wild pandas breeding in here though. 

The ATI is brilliant mate, I miss the halides effects but this is great, the light is pretty much all going straight into the tank and I'm only running two tubes. I know some of the light is shining on the back wall but think that's because I couldn't get brackets long enough to allow the unit to be positioned exactly half way on the tank. Silent too which is a bonus.


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Looking good pal!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Looking really great, even though you havnt been able to plant up fully yet you can see its gonna look crackin.
Thats some growth already from the cyperus, and cory fry too.....must have you feeling pretty chuffed.
Nice to hear good reviews of the ATI light unit, ive considered one of these in the past because of their diversity, but worried about light spill, so hearing first hand that its good at keeping the light in the tank is encouragement enough to splash out a few hundred quid sometime in the future   . Quiet aswell which is a bonus.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

I hope you have a good alarm system Alastair !!! I'm planning a stealth visit to aquire me a sexy looking light unit    mwahahaha....

Its all looking great though.  Good/bad news about the fry LOL.  I love those little panda cory's though.  I had three but within a day two had died.  Nothing to do with my tank apparantly as when I went back to the shop nearly all the ones they had were dead too.    The one remaining one is a happy bunny though and loves swimming round with the protection of his 6 "big brothers" in the shape of my 6 Schwartzi's which are beautiful too.  MAN I REALLY LOVE CORYS


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Looking really great, even though you havnt been able to plant up fully yet you can see its gonna look crackin.
> Thats some growth already from the cyperus, and cory fry too.....must have you feeling pretty chuffed.
> Nice to hear good reviews of the ATI light unit, ive considered one of these in the past because of their diversity, but worried about light spill, so hearing first hand that its good at keeping the light in the tank is encouragement enough to splash out a few hundred quid sometime in the future   . Quiet aswell which is a bonus.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Thanks ady. I am pretty happy with how it's looking at the minute, and once the immersed e. radicans comes above the water and blends in with the cyperus I'll be happy. Kind of would liked to have gone co2 etc on this tank but I want a very very low maintenance tank. 
The baby corys seem to be doing great too there's loads of them. Hoping they are pandas as they'll be wild off spring. 
The ati is great mate. Totally silent and have the optional fans to turn on at what ever speed if need be. I think I may switch one of the GE 6500k for a lower kelvin to get a bit of yellow in. 
I know it will take a while but if I can get this looking half as nice as toms bucket of mud I'll be more than happy.

Ha ha chris my house is alarmed to the eye balls with zig zag infra red sensors, emergency shutters infront of the tank and tear gas so my light units safe guarded very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Very Lucky with the Cories. The Cyprus will grow very fast, grew like wildfire when I kept them.


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Very Lucky with the Cories. The Cyprus will grow very fast, grew like wildfire when I kept them.



Thanks Gill. Im really hoping they are from my pandas. The cyperus is really taking off, they must have grown almost ten centimetres already and also new shoots are coming up from the planters. I like the roots that they've sent out below water level too, will provide lots of shelter for shrimp and gouramis. 
The frogbit Tom sent me is loving this tank too they've really coloured up and new leaves appearing really quick. I'm desperate to want to put fauna in but don't want to risk it just yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

What else are you thinking of using for floaters. I used Water Hyacinth and they looked great, And provide large areas for shrimp,fish, fry to graze and hide in. And plus the flowers are lovely.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Shallow, deep, riparium!?   

Can't wait to see this finished! Exactly what I planned to build next.


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> What else are you thinking of using for floaters. I used Water Hyacinth and they looked great, And provide large areas for shrimp,fish, fry to graze and hide in. And plus the flowers are lovely.



Not too sure yet Gill, the amazon frogbit and hydrocotyle lucophela seem to be getting of to a good start, I may just use the frogbit as I like the roots they give too. Might give the hyacinth a try. 

Thanks Morgan I'm really excited about this tank, more so about how I can get the riparium part added to. 

Have added some rotala rotundafolia to it today which the cory fry absolutely love swimming through, most of the crypts have melted completely so will be a bit Before they pop back up but am on the look out for more and tennelus. 

Quite like the very tall eleocharis which I may add at some point. 

Anyway here's just a couple of pics to show the very slow progress (thanks corys) 


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

And 





So still away to go. The cyperus is sprouting lots of new side shoots which will help thicken the immersed section out. 

I've also done zero water changed since the weekend of set up 

Ps not too sure how good the pic quality is loading to here from tapa talk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Hurrah, clear water 

Looking good, I'm quite jealous of all that empty space, there's no way I'm ever regaining control of mine!


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Hurrah, clear water
> 
> Looking good, I'm quite jealous of all that empty space, there's no way I'm ever regaining control of mine!



I know, crustal clear almost I'm very chuffed. I don't want all the clear space we can do a straight swap of you like mate ha ha. No, I'm hoping to have just a little open space at the front left corner and along the front with tennelus (hoping!!!) lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Keep coming back to these pics cos the substrate looks SO natural Alastair.  Is that florabase on top ? If so have u got a mix of sizes ?  It looks incredible.  

PS you got mail


----------



## awtong

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Loving this tank so far.  Everytime you post the progress is quite amazing.

One to watch!

Andy


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

  can see thing becoming very nice.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Keep coming back to these pics cos the substrate looks SO natural Alastair.  Is that florabase on top ? If so have u got a mix of sizes ?  It looks incredible.
> 
> PS you got mail



Thanks Chris, 
Yes it's the black florabase but think it is a mix of sizes, some of it is also the soil which accidently got brought up from the dancing hose but it gives it a very natural look. I'm really impressed with how good the soil looks in this tank. 



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Loving this tank so far.  Everytime you post the progress is quite amazing.
> 
> One to watch!
> 
> Andy



Hey Andy thanks mate. The progress is really down to just adding bits here and there. Once everything's in and I can eventually pull out that bloody terracotta pot weighing the wood down, I can finish off adding lots of needle lead to the wood and then let nature take its course. 

Quick stats too, KH has stayed at 4, GH6 and PH still seems between 6.5 and 7 but would like to get this down to 6.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

This is looking GREAT Alastair, well done. Still planning on having the Choc's in there ?


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> This is looking GREAT Alastair, well done. Still planning on having the Choc's in there ?



Thanks mate, glad its appealing to people. Looking forward to eventually filling it with plants. 
Absolutely planning on putting my chocco's in there once I've got water parameters to how I want them. I want them to breed. 
Also have some mixed shrimp coming from a friend at the end of the month too which I'm looking forward to adding. I'm really surprised how clear the water has stayed too. Once the cory fry are a little bigger that's when I'll look at adding in the chocco's. Need lots of foliage on the water too yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Looks great Al!!

can't wait to see it fully planted.


----------



## Matt Warner

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Nice tank mate, it will look cool when all the plants have grown in. I'd like to start a shallow tank some day.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

saw some corydoras pygmaeus today, wow they were so small and cute.


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else are you thinking of using for floaters. I used Water Hyacinth and they looked great, And provide large areas for shrimp,fish, fry to graze and hide in. And plus the flowers are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure yet Gill, the amazon frogbit and hydrocotyle lucophela seem to be getting of to a good start, I may just use the frogbit as I like the roots they give too. Might give the hyacinth a try.
> 
> Thanks Morgan I'm really excited about this tank, more so about how I can get the riparium part added to.
> 
> Have added some rotala rotundafolia to it today which the cory fry absolutely love swimming through, most of the crypts have melted completely so will be a bit Before they pop back up but am on the look out for more and tennelus.
> 
> Quite like the very tall eleocharis which I may add at some point.
Click to expand...


The Tall Eleocharis will look great in here swaying in the current. Provides a very Nice effect in the tank. And there are is a VVgood Quality seller on ebay, when I bought some last year. It does grow alot quicker than normal hair grass so needs a good trim.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

I see 

Hopefully they will breed, have you tried it before ? That would be exciting !

I'll stick some Hydro Leucophala in an envolope for you, just give me postage I can imagine you've spent a LOT on this tank already  It should start growing pretty fast and grows right out of the water, happily 

Would look good maybe "overflowing" over the edge of the tank.


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

If you like the Idea of having a plant trailing down and around the outside of the tank. Do you remember I experimented with Hydrocytle varieties in the pipefish tank. And I had it growing in a Dense Matt and trailing down the sides of the tank. It Is a Very Thirsty plant so absorbs alot from the water. I used Hydrocoytle Rannanculus for trailing







One thing I did towards the end of this scape. Is I used airline suckers to train the hydrocoytle to grow in the direction I wanted it to grow in. And they are are hidden by the leaf pads once they get bigger. A Very easy method to get a trailing plant in control.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

thanks Gill, was actually thinking of getting the Hydrocotyle lucocephila to trail over the edges of the tank once its really settled in which it seems to be doing. Have been having a bit of trouble with either fuzz algae or staghorn on crypt leaves so have just ben snipping off the leaves, i know this will be down to not planting very heavily from the start but i have my baby corys to thank for that ha ha. im getting some plants in this week to fill everywhere up which should help tons. the frogbit is doing great and to be honest is growing better in this than it iver did in my co2 tank. Have just added a pinch of kno3 and kh2po4 too especially with the cyperus as they are hungry buggers. 
ive raised the light unit a further 15cm and they are almost touching again so may have to start snipping off the taller ones. The echinodorus triffid is breaking the water surface now and throwing out new leaves so will hopefully see that apperaing above water soon i hope. 
plants will go in this weekend, which ive been kindly donated and add some more surface plants i e frogbit, a bit more to the riparium section then i think in will go my choccos. i just need a bit more substrate.
all the plants in here all seem to be doing brilliant though with no signs of deficiency at all so im happy with that too. still nil water changes also, just top ups when the levels drop. 
i have lots of cherries going in which have been sat in a tank for over 2 months and once these go in i think ill add a variety of other shrimp too and leave it to do its own thing, may do say a ten percent water change once a month but everything looks fine. 
havent tested for ammonia nitrates etc, and as the cory babies are doing so well then it must be with in safe limits.

Ph is sitting comfortable at 6.5 and gh is still 6/7. Hoping it will go below 6 though for the gouramis as they like it lower


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

How many choccos you thinking of getting mate?


----------



## dw1305

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Hi all,


> If you like the Idea of having a plant trailing down and around the outside of the tank. Do you remember I experimented with Hydrocytle varieties in the pipefish tank.


 That is a brilliant tank Gill, with the _Hydrocotyle_ as a floater it is the look I like.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the Idea of having a plant trailing down and around the outside of the tank. Do you remember I experimented with Hydrocytle varieties in the pipefish tank.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a brilliant tank Gill, with the _Hydrocotyle_ as a floater it is the look I like.
> 
> cheers Darrel
Click to expand...


Thanks Darrell, I am thinking of redoing the idea again, as i have some growing again. 



Alastair, how much are you paying for the choccos as seen some today in Coleshill for £6 each


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle *



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> dw1305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the Idea of having a plant trailing down and around the outside of the tank. Do you remember I experimented with Hydrocytle varieties in the pipefish tank.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a brilliant tank Gill, with the _Hydrocotyle_ as a floater it is the look I like.
> 
> cheers Darrel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Darrell, I am thinking of redoing the idea again, as i have some growing again.
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair, how much are you paying for the choccos as seen some today in Coleshill for £6 each
Click to expand...



Well I have a few in storage so to speak but my lfs, only gets them twice a year but does them for £4.00. Not every place seems to be able to get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Good price, Will have a look how much they will be. When I get my hands on the Price list from Ruinemans.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

just a quick update, will have the whole substrate fully planted up soon, mainkly with crypt wendtii and wendtii tropica all mixed in, with tennelus. the tank needed some more substrate so in will be going a fair few litres of ada amazonia but will be a few days of soaking and draining to rid of the ammonia so as not to harm the cory babies which appear to be pandas as a couple have the markings coming on. 

heres the view of the tank from entering the room 


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

the Cyperus really has gone mental     

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr
and just one to show the true depth of the tank as its hard to see from the front......


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Lots of planting needed to cover most of that ha ha. This was supposed to have been a cheap option ha ha. the floaters are doing well, have a lovely colour to them, but i have noticed how much slower the different varieties of java ferns are taking to grow.

roll on the day i can remove that awful piece of terracotta pot keeping the wood down too.


----------



## MisterB

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

tank looks fab,i really like that size, shame my stand isn't able to accommodate something similar! cant wait to see it in the flesh   

ha do we have floaty wood  ive had a filter bag of rocks weighing a oak branch down for almost 3 months! finally its pretty much water logged now tho!


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Coming along nicely. I reckon you could probably sink the caddies to be honest - get them out of sight and that corner will look a lot more natural.


----------



## Timms2011

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Very, very impressive, you can tell this is gonna be so awesome.. keep the journal coming


----------



## dw1305

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

Hi all,


> I reckon you could probably sink the caddies to be honest - get them out of sight and that corner will look a lot more natural.


I'd agree, and the _Cyperus_ would be fine with the root submerged. The other option would be to keep them emersed, and plant a trailer in them. A carpet plant like _Glossostigma_ or _Hemianthus_ would be good, and these do very well in this type of situation, or you could try something like _Hygrorhyza aristata_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

I bought some Starwort from the Pond Section last weekend and Loving how it looks. Like a Giant HC, I think that would make a great trailing plant, along With Creeping Jenny another Favorite of Mine.


----------



## bogman

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

looking like a beautiful planted tank in the making, i really like the shape of the tank, is the starwort you bought Callitriche palustris?? I would be interested to see how it grows in the tank in warmer water and under your lights


----------



## ghostsword

*A Chocolate Puddle *

Alastair, the tank is looking superb, great use of the emersed area. The cyperus looking great. 

Why not add some hygros or rotalas around the cyperus? On a floating raft?

Great tank indeed, inspirational. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## MisterB

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

indeed ghost, Great tank,and inspirational. 

saw this tank in the flesh yesterday and it really is a cracker. the tank size and shape i really like, and the chin wag was cool   lots of great ideas and great info 
very kind guy, and very much appreciated! 

has any of your post come yet?


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Alastair, the tank is looking superb, great use of the emersed area. The cyperus looking great.
> 
> Why not add some hygros or rotalas around the cyperus? On a floating raft?
> 
> Great tank indeed, inspirational.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> Luis
> @ghostsword



Thanks Luis, im still struggling with what to do with the emersed area. Need ideas


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle*

just a quick update on how the puddles going, plant growth is going great, quicker than i expected it too, especially the rotala and cyperus. All the baby corys will soon be leaving their home as they are just shoveliing around the substrate too much but will be adding in some pygmy corys instead. 

the Echinodorus has finally sent its first emersed leaf above water which im chuffed with, its taken a few weeks but now hoping it will keep send higher ones. im getting one new leaf growth a week.

heres the emmersed leaf and the colour is much nicer above water 

Untitled by Mr-T-

it had trippled in size since i took this pic on wedensday but is drooping into the water so maybe theyll get much thicker the more they grow above water.

My rotala looks amazing too for a non co2 tank 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

also my echinodorus schlueteri leopard has sent out a flower stem which im leaving to see what happens

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr
notice the moss just under the water too, its flourishing fantastcially and looks really healthy. ive introduced some baby amanos and they love cleaning the stuff.
 im suffering little if any algae at all, i have my otto finally back home and hes taken to cleaning all the glass etc and now has a big round belly.

oooo almost forgot, here are the main characters of the show, the first 5 to go in and they love it. they really complete the tank. 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr
another 5 to go in next week along with my mixed shrimp. ive already spotted a male appearing to pair off with a female so fingers crossed. i sit for ages staring at them.

and finally just two full tank shots, the tank now has been planted up wth crypts so just waiting for them to grow in which they seem to be doing very well now, especially thr wendtii tropica variety.

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

and my fave view, this is the most recent pic showing the growth coming along really well

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

will be upating as i go along with the additional choccos coming in next week and also possibly replacing the cyperus or adding too as its lacking something. Thanks everyone for the great feedback so far.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Wow alistair, it's looking awesome mate. Can't believe how good the rotala looks and quite red..?!?!
Of course the chocos rock too!


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Your tank looks really really good  

This is def gonna be one of the next big ukaps tanks im sure ... haha how did you get you chocolates to line up so perfectly for the pic


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

looks really good mate, really good!

have you have any chocolate jumpers yet?


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Hey Al its really looking fab now.  Cant wait til you have even more growing out.  The chocs are beautiful.  Love the way they are following each other in a line !.  I saw some in my LFS today for £4 each which i thought was really cheap.  I may have to buy some but think my dwarf neon rainbowfish might be a bit too shirty for the choco's liking.  What do you think ? I have one male and two females but he does like to "charge" fish and show them who is boss.  No real agression just the chase thats all.


----------



## Dexie

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

That's an absolutely stunning tank - so impressive


----------



## awtong

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Loving the journey of this tank.

Andy


----------



## Polyester

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Really nice setup you got there Alastair! 

The plants are impressive, cant wait to see more picture and progress


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

your tank is beautiful


----------



## sr20det

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Wow, just wow


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

I am loving shallow tanks, this one is stunning, always a fan of the emerged areas, looks awesome  congrats


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Gorgeous - and will only get better. Kudos!


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

This looks absolutely brilliant! Looks like a right old piece of nature right there in your living area. Would look a million dollars with a carpet of UG/sagittara


----------



## MisterB

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

looks great mate! im glad you got the emmersed leaf on the Echinodorus, i know u were waiting for that!
and great to see you've got your chocco's in there! they look great  hope i can pay you a visit again soon!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

All coming together nicely now Alastair. 
The chocolate gouramis look absolutely perfectly suited to this set up and its nice to see them in appropriate surroundings.
Cant wait for the crypts to fill in, its only going to get better   
Great tank.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Eboeagles

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Amazing Alastair - can't wait for it to fill in.

Totally jealous!


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks really good mate, really good!
> 
> have you have any chocolate jumpers yet?



Thanks mate, great to hear that from you, and nope, no jumpers at all. they seem very calm and chilled in this compared to my high tech, and colours are much richer.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am loving shallow tanks, this one is stunning, always a fan of the emerged areas, looks awesome  congrats



Thanks Paulo, thats given me some fantastic reassurance that its coming along and especially from yourself   #



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Gorgeous - and will only get better. Kudos!



Wow Speechless, coming from the man himself thanks George. That means alot thank you.



			
				HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> This looks absolutely brilliant! Looks like a right old piece of nature right there in your living area. Would look a million dollars with a carpet of UG/sagittara



Thanks Harry, i wish it was in my living room and not in my dining room, im getting a numb back side from sitting at the dining table staring all the time. 

and thanks to everyone else whos commented on it so far too. Such big words of encouragement, i just hope i dont spoil it now ha ha


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Hi Alastair, 
I am REALLY keen to try some chocos.  You told me before that I need kH <4 and gH <6.  I am close, but my gH is 8 (on a scale of 1 to 15).  Is there any easy way to reduce the gH ? Would you say my parameters are "close enough" to consider trying ?  My pH is 6.5 and below. Temp is 25.5


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hi Alastair,
> I am REALLY keen to try some chocos.  You told me before that I need kH <4 and gH <6.  I am close, but my gH is 8 (on a scale of 1 to 15).  Is there any easy way to reduce the gH ? Would you say my parameters are "close enough" to consider trying ?  My pH is 6.5 and below. Temp is 25.5



It's just that they thrive in very soft acidic water, if kept in parameters above what they're used to then they won't flourish as well. Captive bread choccos are more tolerable of slightly higher gh  so you you should be ok with what your tank is at currently. You could try to maybe mix in some ro water on your water change day that may help being down your gh slightly. I also have my water at 26c 
Can be picky with food sometimes too. They love live Daphnia or frozen. Took me a bit to get them used to trying flake and even now they turn there noses up at it sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Sir, your tank is exquisite. Truly a beauty to the eye, the Chocolates are gorgeous too and lovely to stare at and watch I am sure. Great job. What is the emergent tall bog plant on the right end? It works well with the scape. Strong work all around!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alastair,
> I am REALLY keen to try some chocos.  You told me before that I need kH <4 and gH <6.  I am close, but my gH is 8 (on a scale of 1 to 15).  Is there any easy way to reduce the gH ? Would you say my parameters are "close enough" to consider trying ?  My pH is 6.5 and below. Temp is 25.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that they thrive in very soft acidic water, if kept in parameters above what they're used to then they won't flourish as well. Captive bread choccos are more tolerable of slightly higher gh  so you you should be ok with what your tank is at currently. You could try to maybe mix in some ro water on your water change day that may help being down your gh slightly. I also have my water at 26c
> Can be picky with food sometimes too. They love live Daphnia or frozen. Took me a bit to get them used to trying flake and even now they turn there noses up at it sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


OK Alastair, thanks mate, sounds good to me.  My only concern about adding RO water is that the general hardness present in my tap water would just make that of the RO spring back up.  It will probably be a case of suck it and see, but I appreciate the suggestion.  Thanks for the tip about the daphnia.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				WabiKasuH20Fall said:
			
		

> Sir, your tank is exquisite. Truly a beauty to the eye, the Chocolates are gorgeous too and lovely to stare at and watch I am sure. Great job. What is the emergent tall bog plant on the right end? It works well with the scape. Strong work all around!




  Why thanks you Wabi, thats really nice to hear. Ive been keeping a keen eye on your journal too.  The Chocolates are amazing to watch especially as they love the very calm current. 
The tall plant is cyperus alternifloius, its a rapid grower once it starts and gets quite tall, mines about 80cm in height now but you can get a mini variety.

just a quick one, will post up some more pics this week, but ive got what appear to be a paired up pair of choccos, the male shewing the others away if they get too close and he is showing some lovely intense reds, would be nice if they breed which given the stats of this tank i hope they will. Also the emmersed echondorous leaves are looking gorgeous, and putting out a new leaf each week now. I may be looking to swap out the tall riparium plants for something a little shorter but cant think on what to get yet. Any ideas??  :?:


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Just a couple of pics taken last night before lights off. Growth seems pretty good so far, hardly any algae at all, if any. 














Just need to pop in some more crypts to cover most of the substrate. 
Although the tennelus has taken off and sending runners all over, and is going a lovely copper/red colour which I only got in my high tech tank. 
The rotala on the left has gone a really nice orange colour too, not sure why as the same plant behind the wood is green with pink/red tips. 

Plans in the pipe line for a MUCH bigger Puddle too soon  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

sexy, very...! kind of blows the high light - red plants theory out the window.  Bloody rotala looks way better than mine  

does that mean you'll be selling this puddle or in addition?

Very impressed mate.  Its seeing tanks like these that make me want more tanks and drain my my bank account... must buy an ATI   
Keep it coming though mate.


----------



## sr20det

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Awesome, whats it stocked with so far fauna wise?

It looks like a co2 tank, amazingly.


----------



## Polyester

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Very nice progress Alastair!
Tell us more about your plans!


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> sexy, very...! kind of blows the high light - red plants theory out the window.  Bloody rotala looks way better than mine
> 
> does that mean you'll be selling this puddle or in addition?
> 
> Very impressed mate.  Its seeing tanks like these that make me want more tanks and drain my my bank account... must buy an ATI
> Keep it coming though mate.




Ha ha I'm super impressed with the rotala mate, it looks really impressive in person. Could possibly be the tank being shallow, or that the coloured one is at the side the sun comes through too??? 

When I eventually get round ordering the bigger one this tank will be going mate, wouldn't have room for two and the ati will be going too.  (possibly). 
I've contemplated even turning all 4 tubes on now that the unit is almost 4 foot from the substrate as the shaded end isn't getting much light through but then I'm thinking I'd end up with algae on the unshaded side? Any ideas? It's 1.8wpg but the unit is raised very high. 

Lmao I know mate, it's never ending this hobby....I've had this running two months and want a bigger one. The whole idea was low tech - save money.....hmmmmmmm 



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Awesome, whats it stocked with so far fauna wise?
> 
> It looks like a co2 tank, amazingly.



Thanks mate, it's stocked with 5 chocolate gouramis which will me added to each week until I get about 15 in total, 8 small amano shrimp, my trusty otto who I've had 3 years  and bloody lots of baby corys that I need to catch and take to people who want them. I'm seriously contemplating putting in Celestial pearl danios as I think they'd add colour to this. Any thoughts??? 


It does look well for a non co2 tank actually but I can tell from my high tech that I ran the difference massive and plants dont appear as full. Or maybe it's just that the higher light ferts and co2 drive the plants more making them grow quicker and fuller. I'm very very happy with this though hence wanting to go Much much bigger. 



			
				Polyester said:
			
		

> Very nice progress Alastair!
> Tell us more about your plans!



Thanks polyester, I'm happy with how it's doing and the inhabitants love it. I've owned chocco's for a while and they seem far happier in this set up. 

Plans wise, I'm going to let this run a good 2 months more or so, by then it will be filling in and I'll know how well low tech no water change goes then next plans  will be to go more square shaped eventually, this tank is deep 70cm front to back, but I'm thinking more 120 x 120, or 120 x 90/100. Am even contemplating a 130x130. And will stil have room for my dining table ha ha (bonus) I'll have bought the new tank with in the next month or two it's just deciding on size. Lighting positioning etc.,
but that's not any time soon as I'm seeing how this goes first and this is big anyway. 
I do think how this would look with co2 added but I'm not even letting temptation take over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

How comes you are removing the corrys? I would have thought they would be ideal for a shallow tank?  I read through the thread a while back, but remmeber you mentioning you wanting to add them.


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

stunning tank


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Coming along very nicely Alistair - I see what you mean about the Cyperus going mental!

There is an outside chance that I might be doing one last rescape on mine this summer, in which case I'd have loads of crypts needing rehoming...


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> When I eventually get round ordering the bigger one this tank will be going mate, wouldn't have room for two and the ati will be going too.  (possibly).
> I've contemplated even turning all 4 tubes on now that the unit is almost 4 foot from the substrate as the shaded end isn't getting much light through but then I'm thinking I'd end up with algae on the unshaded side? Any ideas? It's 1.8wpg but the unit is raised very high.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If it aint broke...... i just tweaked my light up a little thinking all was well and immeadiately BBA has started to pop its head up.  I never learn   

when your selling flick me a pm and id would have to consider a purchase... funds allowing


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> How comes you are removing the corrys? I would have thought they would be ideal for a shallow tank?  I read through the thread a while back, but remmeber you mentioning you wanting to add them.



They are ideal but the idea of the organic waste helping to fertilise the plants is going to pot as the corys are just constantly disturbing the substrate and kicking dust off it on the plants. I will keep a few but I have an excessive amount in here at present. 



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Coming along very nicely Alistair - I see what you mean about the Cyperus going mental!
> 
> There is an outside chance that I might be doing one last rescape on mine this summer, in which case I'd have loads of crypts needing rehoming...



Definitely mate, I need Sonething shorter, you any ideas mate?? 

Absolutely, I'll rehome the crypts definitely thanks Tom. They'll even help towards my bigger puddle when it happens. Why are you rescaping??? 

And eazer if your interested I'd let you have the tank you'd just have to pick it up ha ha. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> And eazer if your interested I'd let you have the tank you'd just have to pick it up ha ha.



dont joke, ill hold you to it   
planning a trip up to manchester via TGM with somethingfishy later in the year anyway, kettle better be on mate


----------



## Westyggx

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Let us know when your your going mate me and al will join ya!


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Couple of pics, just quick ones....had the E. schlueteri leopard send out a plantlet stem which reached a good 3ft above water Before heading off into the cyperus with lots of flower buds on it so thought I'd share it's first blossom 






Looks like there will be another good 6 more to open. It's a Shane they don't last more than a day or two 

And.........filter choices filter choices.....can't decide. The 2213 is ideal but obviously it's all growing in now, plus when I upgrade to the bigger puddle I'll need bigger flow 




 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Let us know when your your going mate me and al will join ya!



Definitely, you'll find me in the bush's outside alistairs dining room


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when your your going mate me and al will join ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, you'll find me in the bush's outside alistairs dining room
Click to expand...


Why is all the good stuff up north ?


----------



## Westyggx

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when your your going mate me and al will join ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, you'll find me in the bush's outside alistairs dining room
Click to expand...


Lol his dog will have ya gonads mate


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when your your going mate me and al will join ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, you'll find me in the bush's outside alistairs dining room
Click to expand...


How do you know I've got bushes outside my dining room??? Scary stuff. Looks like my pooch will need to be on extra guard duties now ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Well the emersed flowers on the echinodorous are really taking off now, such a shame they only last the day or two at most 




The rotala has gone mental in this tank, 




Also some new inhabitants to go in, was given a surprise of another 8 teeny little chocolate gouramis, literally just a bit bigger than a 5 pence piece bringingy total currently to 13. I will try to get a pic of them together later when the glare from the sun isn't on the dining room as much, 
I've also got 20 crystal black shrimp being brought over tomorrow which I'm looking forward putting in yayyyyyy. So it'll be a mix of amano, cherry and crystal black shrimp. 

The growths coming on really well in the tank and will get some better shots tonight or tomorrow. 
The emmersed section may be getting changed at some point soon as the cyperus is crazy tall now and I don't want to keep raising my unit all the time. 





See. I keep trimming but it keeps growing thicker and faster. The chocco's love the shade from it all though so its helping them I suppose . 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

That rotala is amazing Alastair !  I think this is turning into something really special mate


----------



## xtevo

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

I rarely comment to ukaps, but I can't go away without writing down this is a beauty, and keep up good work mate! It will be more awesome by time.


----------



## foxfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Did you use any type soil or just ADA substrate?


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

alastair this is rivaling toms bucket and that is my all time favourite journal on ukaps do you think this could be set up on a nano scale for croacking gouramies around 50 liters ?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Blimey mate, things are really taking off. I`ve only been away a couple of weeks and the tanks gone mental.   How long has it been set up now?


----------



## Polyester

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Omg....just keeps getting better Alastair...


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



> I'm seriously contemplating putting in Celestial pearl danios as I think they'd add colour to this. Any thoughts???



I inherited Georges, they are pretty special fish, but very shy, they would love it in your amazing tank.


----------



## MisterB

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

glad you got some more choccos as i know you love those 

really jealous of the flowers on the echinodorous, that looks really good mate. well, the whole tank looks really good!   

do you know anything about the grade of the CBS? im guessing youve got them in by now?


----------



## sr20det

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How comes you are removing the corrys? I would have thought they would be ideal for a shallow tank?  I read through the thread a while back, but remmeber you mentioning you wanting to add them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are ideal but the idea of the organic waste helping to fertilise the plants is going to pot as the corys are just constantly disturbing the substrate and kicking dust off it on the plants. I will keep a few but I have an excessive amount in here at present.
Click to expand...

Thought about Pygmy or Dwarf Corries, too small to create any significant disturbances I would have thought?


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> alastair this is rivaling toms bucket



Uh oh, guess I'd better get my act together and do some updates  

Alistair, have you tried pruning the Cyperus to hell and back? It's growing so well I'd just be really brutal and lop off any stems that get taller than you want them.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> That rotala is amazing Alastair !  I think this is turning into something really special mate



Cheers Chris, the rotala does, or DID look really lush but its had an enormous haircut today and trimmings sent off to mr westwood. Itll probabaly grow back twice as thick though now   



			
				xtevo said:
			
		

> I rarely comment to ukaps, but I can't go away without writing down this is a beauty, and keep up good work mate! It will be more awesome by time.


That my friend ill take as a mahoosive compliment then thank you 



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Did you use any type soil or just ADA substrate?


Hiya matey, just a wee bit of john innes no3, and i mean a little bit, topped with a pond aquasoil then capped with columbo florabase with a helping of the Ada Amazonia new for good measure (only becuase the hose had gotten loose and blown a hole through all the layers so had to recap sort of.



			
				tim said:
			
		

> alastair this is rivaling toms bucket and that is my all time favourite journal on ukaps do you think this could be set up on a nano scale for croacking gouramies around 50 liters ?



  dont tell Tom that ha ha, Thanks Tim thats really given me a boost, its a long way off Toms by a long shot but id let to get their someday. Im dreading the day it all gets put into a bigger puddle!!
Toms is my all time fave too hence this tank. I think you could easily set up this on a smaller scale, youd need much smaller riparium/marginal plants, maybe cyperus helferi as an emerged variety???



			
				Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Blimey mate, things are really taking off. I`ve only been away a couple of weeks and the tanks gone mental.   How long has it been set up now?


   I know mate tell me about it, its like having co2 in this thing. Sort of, just plants dont look as filled out as they would co2, the crypts for instance are much shorter than a co2 tank but compared to how it looked a few weeks back its great. This on a bigger scale is going to be a challenge!



			
				Polyester said:
			
		

> Omg....just keeps getting better Alastair...



Thanks mate, im amazed how much people like it   



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> I'm seriously contemplating putting in Celestial pearl danios as I think they'd add colour to this. Any thoughts???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inherited Georges, they are pretty special fish, but very shy, they would love it in your amazing tank.
Click to expand...


ill definitely be getting some CPD's but will wait until i get the monster puddle, as i dont want to overload with fish plus ive got some liquorice gouramis to go in before them. 



			
				MisterB said:
			
		

> glad you got some more choccos as i know you love those
> 
> really jealous of the flowers on the echinodorous, that looks really good mate. well, the whole tank looks really good!
> 
> do you know anything about the grade of the CBS? im guessing youve got them in by now?



Cheers mate, me too, soooo tiny but i love them, the bigger the group the better they interact around the tank and really take their place in their.
ermmmm shrimp wise i wouldnt have a clue mate, im not so up on the fancy shrimp, the black on them has a tint of purple/red in it, and now on day two of them and the white is looking much brighter ( when i can see them). The cherries and amanos are out all the time since the cbs went in, one of the cherries is super red, looks great. When i can get a good pic of the shrimp ill pop them up then maybe someone could grade them, im not too fussed as i didnt pay for them     



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How comes you are removing the corrys? I would have thought they would be ideal for a shallow tank?  I read through the thread a while back, but remmeber you mentioning you wanting to add them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are ideal but the idea of the organic waste helping to fertilise the plants is going to pot as the corys are just constantly disturbing the substrate and kicking dust off it on the plants. I will keep a few but I have an excessive amount in here at present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought about Pygmy or Dwarf Corries, too small to create any significant disturbances I would have thought?
Click to expand...

yes you read my mind, theyll be something ill look into getting when i go bigger



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alastair this is rivaling toms bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, guess I'd better get my act together and do some updates
> 
> Alistair, have you tried pruning the Cyperus to hell and back? It's growing so well I'd just be really brutal and lop off any stems that get taller than you want them.
Click to expand...


 Tom its miles and about ermmmm ten months of your yet by a long shot lol. I have given the cyperus a prune, but since lowering the caddies to almost the bottom of the tank the stems are coming through much thicker and theyre opening out much shorter so maybe theyre adapting to having their root ball fully submersed??? I think ill get the machete out this weekend and hack through most of it???

Im really tempted to put all 4 tubes on as it looks amazing with them on but fear ill be cleaning off algae for a long time if i do with the tank being so shallow


----------



## faizal

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Oh wow,...this tank just keeps getting better & better. Alastair,...can i ask you why you chose to go with just a small amount of John Inns?


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Oh wow,...this tank just keeps getting better & better. Alastair,...can i ask you why you chose to go with just a small amount of John Inns?



Hi faizal, thanks mate it is beginning to take shape slowly. I'm really enjoying it. 

Yes, the reason why I only used a small amount was based on a discussion I was having with Bigtom, chocolate gouramis need very soft acid water to do well, and a low ph. John innes contains lime which hardens the water and raises ph. If it hadn't been for Tom telling me this I'd never had known. 
I ran a test a few weeks prior to my tank arriving, filled a jar with some John innes and topped with water and left for a week. My Tap water has a general hardness of 4, and ph of 7, the test tub turned out to raise the gh to 14 or 15 off the top of my head and ph to 8. My chocolate gouramis wouldn't have faired well at all. With small regular water changes I suppose the gh could be Managable. Most other fish I suppose would do well. 
That's why I opted to add the pond aqua soil ontop which contains no lime at all and when I tested it it had no effect on gh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Stunning mate, good on ya  . The emersed plant growth look great. I bet those baby Choco's are loving the surroundings as well. You going to attempt to breed those Choco's?


----------



## Alastair

*A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				WabiKasuH20Fall said:
			
		

> Stunning mate, good on ya  . The emersed plant growth look great. I bet those baby Choco's are loving the surroundings as well. You going to attempt to breed those Choco's?



Thanks mate, I think the emersed section will look a bit more complete once the echinodorus throws up a few more leaves above the water. It's all having a big hack this weekend though. 

The chocco's are loving it. I've already seen some breeding behaviour between a couple of the bigger ones already so I'm hoping they do breed. Water stats are perfect for them and they get lots of live food too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

Another update again   , too much spare time on my hands.

The tanks coming along very smoothly, all 13 choccos are shoaling together and loving their home, its been really hard to get some pics of them though, especially with my iphone so the following i apologise for the lack of clarity. 

a few of the adults and a couple of the smaller ones underneath

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

and the babies chasing each other 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

and a teeny one 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Ive just added ten pharosphromenus (licorice Gourami) but unsure of the exact species and being very young they need to colour up first but there are a few undescribed species which are just named by something relevant to something nearby from where they are caught etc, but these could possibly be Sematon or Sentang but i couldnt say as yet but even so they are looking lovely and very much up in top place with my choccos i think.........possibly 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

and couldnt resist snapping this pic 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

Mr amano giving his workers their cleaning orders   i thought it was quite funny myself 

so in total fauna wise there are 
13 Sphaerichthys osphromenoides - choccos
10 unnamed licorice Gouramis
10 cherrys
15 Crystal black shrimp. 
1 otto
7 Amano's
and a couple of albino corys left from the millions i rehomed.

Tank is having a big haircut this wekend, mainly the emmersed section, and have some ideas to change it slightly but still thinking about it. A few pics of how it looks now 


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

and finally 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

would be curious to see how this goes with co2 added but keep telling myself nope nope nope its just not happening. 
ive also wondered, would adding purigen in this tank with it being au natural affect it in anyway, i know it removes organic compounds but dont the low tech tanks rely on these for fertilising the plants so would purigen in theory be a negative addition??? Not that i will be adding, but just curious. Anyone???


----------



## Matt Warner

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*

It's looking great Alastair well done mate! It reminds me of a pond but an indoor pond  
How many litres is this tank?


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> It's looking great Alastair well done mate! It reminds me of a pond but an indoor pond
> How many litres is this tank?


Cheers Matt, bit of a break from the co2 norm, the low techs taken me over, ermmm i think its about 270 litres mate


----------



## Matt Warner

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*

Its really nice, at least it grows slower being low tech so it's not as much maintenance for you. I would love to have a low tech tank but I would miss all the tweaking and maintenance


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*

This is a very special tank, looks ace. I love the pics of your chocs, but your comment about the shrimps did make me laugh


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*

How dare you grow such a fantastic low-energy tank, I am sure you can get arrested for that sort of thing, at least there  should be some sort of law against it, with a fine or community service, or something!


----------



## faizal

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> would be curious to see how this goes with co2 added but keep telling myself nope nope nope its just not happening.
> ive also wondered, would adding purigen in this tank with it being au natural affect it in anyway, i know it removes organic compounds but dont the low tech tanks rely on these for fertilising the plants so would purigen in theory be a negative addition??? Not that i will be adding, but just curious. Anyone???



Yeah,...with the kind of nice growth that you're having & considering that it's low tech,...it's not worth adding co2. I DO however understand the temptation perfectly well  

For what it's worth though mate,..I have been running my son's tank with some purigen stuffed in a sock & had it placed in the HOB filter,...& there's no issues so far. It's low tech & we have cabombas growing nicely in it putting out roots ( I've never had such luck before)

Your tank's amazing.


----------



## awtong

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*

The blue on the Licorice gourami's fins looks great such strong colour already.

I love "the meeting of the shrimp" photo   

Andy


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Its really nice, at least it grows slower being low tech so it's not as much maintenance for you. I would love to have a low tech tank but I would miss all the tweaking and maintenance



I wouldn't !    My bloody staurogyne, which was looking smashing, all melted due to me knocking the needle valve and lowering the CO2 injection, not noticed for 4/5 days by which time 70% of the leaves had floated off the plants   .  Just spent 2 hours pulling it out, stripping each stem down to the top two leaves and replanting   .  Having said that, I like the toys too much   

Alastair, it amazes me that a low tech tank can look so damned HIGH tech in quality.  Congrats mate, I am loving watching this progress


----------



## MisterB

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*

loving it mate, it really is a tank to be proud of. and the fact its low tech makes me love it even more.
the new fish are a nice addition, and that picture of the shrimp ordering the workers is good  clean up crew away!!!
i really need to come back down and take a look at the progress, it looks like its moved on loads sinse last time.

hope all is well with you and that, keep up the good work.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates+new friends pg 13*



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> This is a very special tank, looks ace. I love the pics of your chocs, but your comment about the shrimps did make me laugh



Feels special too thanks, much more natural. I actually have the shrimp meeting blown up as my screen saver on my laptop ha ha. 



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> How dare you grow such a fantastic low-energy tank, I am sure you can get arrested for that sort of thing, at least there  should be some sort of law against it, with a fine or community service, or something!


  guilty as charged, I think my time in hospital can be classed as community service.   this tank has exceeded my expectations in the short space of time it's been running. I really really have fallen in love with it. 
Coming back to the tank after being back in and it has grown in alot. Thanks tim I really appreciate it being called fantastic! 


			
				awtong said:
			
		

> The blue on the Licorice gourami's fins looks great such strong colour already.
> 
> I love "the meeting of the shrimp" photo
> 
> Andy


Thanks andy, the licorice gouramis are getting much deeper in colour now with one or two being very colourful, alpha males I think but can I get a snap of them??? Pffft there too quick and very camera shy



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair, it amazes me that a low tech tank can look so damned HIGH tech in quality.  Congrats mate, I am loving watching this progress



Thanks Chris I'm impressed it has that affect.

Just want to thank all for such positive comments, and after having been back in hospital again, coming back I decided to make some changes to the tank. The cyperus just was too much. Will be updating with how it now looks very soon, with it's new shrubbery transplanted from 'the bucket mud' from Tom.   The tank looks conpletely different.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

i like the thought of you using the plants from Tom, that tank being an inspiration of chocolate puddle. Kind of full circle somehow.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> i like the thought of you using the plants from Tom, that tank being an inspiration of chocolate puddle. Kind of full circle somehow.



Totally agree, actually the first plant to go under water at the start was a microsorum trident from Tom. Then I stole the idea of licorice gouramis then robbed his emmersed plants too. Should have just uplifted the whole tank ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Ok so here's some pic updates of the tank. 
This is how it was Before I went into hospital 
Before:





When I got back the cyperus was just like a jungle so it came out and has all become a house plant. 

New plants for the emmersed section are prayer plant hybrids, peace Lily's, an antherium lily with lots of purple spathes, some pothos that I've managed to get slowly trailing across the back of the tank so hopefully in a few weeks it will all look like its blending in. 
There's also some emmersed echinodorus schlueteri leopard which has grown up from the main plant which is filling in the side nicely 




I unfortunately had one chocolate gourami jumper which is my first ever ( and hopefully last), heart broken I was and one of the chocco's had to be put to sleep as he was never growing and got thinner by the day and eventually couldn't swim so both got buried by the little one in the garden. 

Chocco's 




And managed to get a quick snap of one of the lesser coloured p.sentang, there bloody hard to photograph with a phone as theyre quick 





And Here's the tank currently...




I'm loving the growth both above and below. Just want to thank Tom for keeping hold of the riparium plants for me. 
I just want to add some bolbitus emmersed on a raft across the back too. 

Tank inhabitants are now 
35 red cherry shrimp 
10 cbs/bee shrimp
6 amanos 
10 paros sentang 
My trusty 4 year old otto 
4 baby albino corys. 

Opinions and criticism very much welcomed 

Thanks for looking 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meejo

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Wow! Amazing tank, its tanks like these that make me want a successful planted tank, good work!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

If ever there was an advert for emersed plants in a tank, THIS is it !!! Alastair, glad you are back home buddy, and congrats on such a successful aquarium.  Its a real stunner.  Of course, the chocco's are the star of the show   Sorry about the losses.  It is inevitable that some fish wont last forever, but I reckon 90% of them would have been predated in nature by now, so the remaining fish can count themselves lucky in my book


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Very nice to see those plants in their new home Alistair 

All looks like it's coming along brilliantly - that echino plantlet is great.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Inspirational stuff - the aquascape and the story behind what's inside. 

Thank you, Alistair (and Tom).  I'll be picking your brains when I set up my next shallow aquascape, if you don't mind!


----------



## Gill

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Love Love Love Love it. Great Scape and some very interesting plants used.

I think I will have a play with another open tank in the store, with all the marginal plants that will be left over from the end of the pond season this month.


----------



## clonitza

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

What a beautiful tank you have there!


----------



## dw1305

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Hi all,
I think you may need to raise the _Calathea_ apex above the water level, as when potted they are prone to rotting if they stay too wet. I think Tom had them, so hopefully he will be able to say which bits of his were submersed.

If you can find Taro or Eddoes (_Colocasia esculenta_) (I've seen it in Sainsbury's vegetable section) they will grow  with the root submerged. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Ah yes, good spot Darrel. I did have almost all the plant out of the water except the roots.


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

This is looking absolutely stunning I have to say with big toms one of the best tanks on the forum IMO


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

this is a slice of heaven. Wild yet tamed enough to have in your lounge.


----------



## GreenGrow

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

That is looking great! So many aspects!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

What everyone else sid +1...really well done Al!


----------



## Little-AL

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Looking amazing pal! Glad the plant growth is going well... Looks so healthy and lush! 

Should send some pictures to PFK to see if they want to do a feature imo!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*



			
				Little-AL said:
			
		

> Should send some pictures to PFK to see if they want to do a feature imo!


Im sure they would, it would follow on nicely from Troi and his soil based hybrid energy tanks whilst also nailing the shallow tank trend...... great looking set up and lovely for the chocolates   
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Hey Al,

After reading this tank over from scratch, I have to say it is truly astonishing what you have achieved here.
The growth of everything seems to be amazing (probably quicker as I'm reading whole lot in one go!  )

I Love your shots of the Chocolate Gouramis, they look fantastic.

I also particularly like the 'Shots-from-above' showing the layout, and it being shallow you can see everything in detail. Rotala - 'WOW' Explosive growth & looking unbelievable.

Add me on to the long, long list of your chocolate tank admirers here,What an epic piece of work.

Now, after immersing myself in this dreamlike world of your journal, I have to snap back to reality.
Thanks for the Journey, keep up the *Great* work.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*



			
				meejo said:
			
		

> Wow! Amazing tank, its tanks like these that make me want a successful planted tank, good work!



Thanks Meejo   




			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> If ever there was an advert for emersed plants in a tank, THIS is it !!! Alastair, glad you are back home buddy, and congrats on such a successful aquarium.  Its a real stunner.  Of course, the chocco's are the star of the show   Sorry about the losses.  It is inevitable that some fish wont last forever, but I reckon 90% of them would have been predated in nature by now, so the remaining fish can count themselves lucky in my book



Thanks Chris, still got a fair bit of a way to go until the emmersed part is on par with Toms but its looking well now after they have finally adapted to my softer water. And thanks for the warm welcome back mate, nice to be home again finally.
The Choccos are the main focus when they are out, although when the licorice gouramis show off there true colours and behaviour its a close call. Glad to say no more losses though, all looking fit n very well fed. Keep wanting more but i think this is enough. Plus im seeing various shrimp buried so too many fish and ill have no baby shrimp lol.




			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Very nice to see those plants in their new home Alistair
> 
> All looks like it's coming along brilliantly - that echino plantlet is great.



Thanks Buddy, its definitely coming together, and its all thanks to you and your bucket mate, although not sure if its a curse actually as i find myself sat on my backside admiring and  not getting on with daily tasks lol. The emmersed echino is looking amazing now will pop up some pics in a bit. 



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Love Love Love Love it. Great Scape and some very interesting plants used.
> 
> I think I will have a play with another open tank in the store, with all the marginal plants that will be left over from the end of the pond season this month.



Sounds good Gill, get some pics up for us to see if you manage to get something planted up ill be interested to see what you come up with.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> What a beautiful tank you have there!



Many thanks mate im glad its getting so much good feedback.



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I think you may need to raise the _Calathea_ apex above the water level, as when potted they are prone to rotting if they stay too wet. I think Tom had them, so hopefully he will be able to say which bits of his were submersed.
> 
> If you can find Taro or Eddoes (_Colocasia esculenta_) (I've seen it in Sainsbury's vegetable section) they will grow  with the root submerged.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hi Darel, thanks for pointing that out mate, it was purely down to the weight of the plants in the planters and they were sliding down the glass slowly. All sorted with some thick paper clips bent into hooks. I hadnt even noticed until youd mentioned   



			
				tim said:
			
		

> This is looking absolutely stunning I have to say with big toms one of the best tanks on the forum IMO



Cheers Tim thats great stuff to hear. Its thanks to toms thread really that i have such a nice looking tank, maybe not to everyones taste but hey. 



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> this is a slice of heaven. Wild yet tamed enough to have in your lounge.



wish i had the rom in my lounge for it ha ha



			
				edmills said:
			
		

> That is looking great! So many aspects!



Thanks Ed 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> What everyone else sid +1...really well done Al!



Cheers matey, much appreciated, not sure i want to ever go back to co2 now lol ( i will though its an addiction)



			
				Little-AL said:
			
		

> Looking amazing pal! Glad the plant growth is going well... Looks so healthy and lush!
> 
> Should send some pictures to PFK to see if they want to do a feature imo!





			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Little-AL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should send some pictures to PFK to see if they want to do a feature imo!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure they would, it would follow on nicely from Troi and his soil based hybrid energy tanks whilst also nailing the shallow tank trend...... great looking set up and lovely for the chocolates
> Ady.
Click to expand...


You reckon i should then?? how would i go about giving that a shot? would be nice to see even just one good pic of it to show people what can be done with little effort and like you say a good folow on from Tims soil article, ideas anyone????



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Hey Al,
> 
> After reading this tank over from scratch, I have to say it is truly astonishing what you have achieved here.
> The growth of everything seems to be amazing (probably quicker as I'm reading whole lot in one go!  )
> 
> I Love your shots of the Chocolate Gouramis, they look fantastic.
> 
> I also particularly like the 'Shots-from-above' showing the layout, and it being shallow you can see everything in detail. Rotala - 'WOW' Explosive growth & looking unbelievable.
> 
> Add me on to the long, long list of your chocolate tank admirers here,What an epic piece of work.
> 
> Now, after immersing myself in this dreamlike world of your journal, I have to snap back to reality.
> Thanks for the Journey, keep up the *Great* work.



Thanks Nathanial, thats really good stuff to hear mate and has given me a little more of a boost to add that little extra now here and there too, growth has been pretty steady and lush considering too, obviously not the full lushness and growth as from a co2 injected tank but its growing quickker than i ever thought it would.

The Rotala i was gobsmacked with, it was like a weed and no matter how much i trimmed it, it grew back thicker and more intensely coloured each time, to the point where i had to remove a section of it as it was becoming a debris magnet and was catching everything. 

Very encouraging words thanks mate.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Inspirational stuff - the aquascape and the story behind what's inside.
> 
> Thank you, Alistair (and Tom).  I'll be picking your brains when I set up my next shallow aquascape, if you don't mind!



From the man himslef ha ha, thats something to hear that George thanks, pick away by all means, it was all new to me but with advice from both darrel and tom its exceeded my expectations massively. "A true piece of nature" in my dining room.
Will gladly help as much as possible, and i wish you a safe return from your posting out there George. Your doing us proud mate


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Love this tank! It's just my favourite style by far. Working with an emersed section is way more fun than a regular planted aquarium. Everyone should try it.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

more  pictures  please,  i  need  my  fix.


----------



## foxfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Alistair.could you please remind me about your lighting, how high up are the lights, long long are they on for & how many watts?
Thanks...


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

Looks really good, its growing in great ! Sorry to hear about the chocs.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*



			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Love this tank! It's just my favourite style by far. Working with an emersed section is way more fun than a regular planted aquarium. Everyone should try it.



Thanks mate, I totally agree with you there, it gives a much bigger impact and if the plants above blend well it looks great. The prayer plants on the right almost have a crypt like look to them sp blend in well with the mixed crypts underwater. I've actually also put in a floating raft across the back and attached moss to it do will see how it looks with the pothos growing above it along the length of the rear too. 



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> more  pictures  please,  i  need  my  fix.



Ha ha ok mate will get some this week whilst the little ones on holiday. I've got a friend coming over to take some Ermmmm slightly better pics with his fancy lenses etc so lots of close ups etc. beatst iPhone ha ha 



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Alistair.could you please remind me about your lighting, how high up are the lights, long long are they on for & how many watts?
> Thanks...



Hiya mate, hope your well. 
Yep sure,  lighting is a ati sunpower 4 x 54 watt, lights are on from 11:45 to 8:30pm. I originally ran just 2 x 54 watts quite close to the water but began raising it slowly as emmersed cyperus got taller. Then with the new plants in they created alot of shade so I raised the unit 4 foot above substrate level and used all 4 tubes. 
Back down to just 2 tubes for now purely as the hydrocotyle on the surface started suffering GSA but I think it would have been fine leaving all 4 on. The ati is quite powerful even with just the two. Hope that helps mate sorry for the essay.



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Looks really good, its growing in great ! Sorry to hear about the chocs.



Thanks Kris, me too, but only 2 casualties in the fish department and only ever found 2 dead CBS although from 15 I can only ever find 7 of the CBS. Lots of hiding places though


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

just a little update with a few pics of the tank now, not much change really other than the plants spreading out and the shrimp being full of eggs   














and an emmersed E.SChlutueri Leopard




and lastly i thought id take a quick vid with the iphone showing the gouramis at feeding time. excuse the bits thats just the tubifex the choccos tear off   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saNU-ey-pOs&hd=1


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*

bloody awsome licorice gouramis rock stunning fish this just gets better and better mate


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video*

Those liqourice gouramies are even lovelier than the chocos   And the tank is looking fabulous mate.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video*

Looks fantastic alistair, makes me really regret not sticking to the emersed route with mine... only would have been over shadowed by this anyway  :? 
Any sign of some the chocolates getting jiggy with it?
What filter are you running now?


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Looks awsome mate, is that my E.SChlutueri Leopard looks gorgeous!

Are those albino corys the babies that i saw a few months back?


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Wow - you have created an utterly bewitching underwater world there. Your fish look ever so happy, and it's lovely to see. I really like the first pic, too - somehow it manages to look jungly-wild and elegant at the same time. Quite an achievement!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

enjoyed the the vid mate, really good, everything looks super healthy. How do the Liquorice's get on with the Cherries?


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle Now with Chocolates and licorice*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> bloody awsome licorice gouramis rock stunning fish this just gets better and better mate


   totally agree mate, gorgeous fish. Im not bigging myslef up but the tank has really exceeded my expectations



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Those liqourice gouramies are even lovelier than the chocos   And the tank is looking fabulous mate.


Thanks matey i cant decide which are nicer, they're unique in their  own ways i think. 



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic alistair, makes me really regret not sticking to the emersed route with mine... only would have been over shadowed by this anyway  :?
> Any sign of some the chocolates getting jiggy with it?
> What filter are you running now?



Thanks buddy, did you get rid of all your emmersed stuff then in your other tank???
funny you mention the getting jiggy with it lol, there are two that are constantly circling each other recently, one being the bright red tailed one in the video and i presume its a he as he chases away any other chocco that comes near them so fingers crossed im hoping so. there's plenty of places for babies to survive in their and my gh is 4, kh 1 and ph 6 so conditions are ideal for them plus all my fish are fed live food daily barring the occasional freeze dried tubifex for the choccos (licorice will only eat live food nothing else).

Filter wise im now running a fluval 306 but set on half flow and mainly packed with mechanical and filter floss.



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looks awsome mate, is that my E.SChlutueri Leopard looks gorgeous!
> 
> Are those albino corys the babies that i saw a few months back?


hey matey, well sort of yeah ha ha. its one of the plantlets off the stems it keeps sending up, i snipped it off and attached it to the side of the tank and its throwing out bigger and taller leaves every 3 or 4 days now. im interested to see how big and tall it will go. Doesnt keep its spots for long emmersed though like underwater.
The albinos are 4 of those babies lol, i gave the other god knows how many away although these are now showing signs of getting it owwwwwn   



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> Wow - you have created an utterly bewitching underwater world there. Your fish look ever so happy, and it's lovely to see. I really like the first pic, too - somehow it manages to look jungly-wild and elegant at the same time. Quite an achievement!



Thank you Sarah, i love the way you describe tanks on here, ill use your descriptions instead so i dont have to upload pics ha ha. Thank you   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> enjoyed the the vid mate, really good, everything looks super healthy. How do the Liquorice's get on with the Cherries?



Hiya Ian, thanks for the comments, i know the vid is rubbish quality but hopefully ill be able to invest in some good camera equipment..........eventually
The licorice dont bother with the cherries, cbs or amanos at all, although i imagine any babies theyll snap up as they hide amongst the mosses and leaf litter anyway plus they will only eat live food so always darting in and out looking for nibbles. Definitely not a fish for a show though, a tank should really be set up around their requirements. I read up for a bit before i got them as i know how hard they are to keep. Lots of sites say they'll accept dried food etc but they don't.


----------



## Timms2011

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

I'm lost for words, mate thats outstanding work


----------



## AshRolls

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

I have just read through this entire journal, outstanding stuff and very inspiring. Thanks for documenting your efforts Alastair.


----------



## Matt1988

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Looks amazing  just about to start up my first planted tank and if I get it half as good looking as yours I'll be happy. One quick question do you buy your live food regularly or do you culture it? 

I'd like to try and make my tank as natural looking as pos and try to feed the fish natural live food so I'm on the hunt for some culturing guides 

Matt


----------



## dw1305

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Hi all,
Matt have a look on caudata.org for culturing guides <http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-...11-food-live-frozen-freeze-dried-pellets-etc/>, and there are quite a few posts on the BCA forum <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=3613&hilit=+Daphnia>, <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=1327> & <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7413&hilit=+Daphnia>. 

If you are serious about using live food it would be worth getting Mike Hellweg's book "Culturing Live Foods". Feeding live foods offers both long term savings and healthier fish, so it is well worth doing.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Well I'd thought I should pop up just a couple of pics of the tank from last night to keep my journal up to date as haven't been on much recently. Thanks to those who have commented on it since I last posted  





Calathea has gone mental 










[

Other than a current problem with hydra break out, which I'll soon have obliterated everything is going great, chocco's are in breeding mode and it appears that I have a female with a full mouth so fingers crossed. She isn't eating and stays in the same area unless I try to take a photograph. I just hope she doesn't spit the eggs too early. 
The shrimp are constantly buried but have yet to find babies as I think my various paras and chocco's must hunt them down. Either that or they aren't surviving for some reason. 

I reiterate top what Darren says, live food is fantastic and my fish love it. They get the occasional freeze dried tubifex but other than that its banana worm/micro worms twice a day. 
Have had someone come take some shots with a cracking camera this week so will see what ones I can stick up. Hopefully my new iPhone 5 this weekend will live up to its promise of good macro shots too. 

Thanks everyone for all the positive feed back on this tank so far  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Looking brilliant there Al. Still on track to be home at the end of next week so expect some panacur shortly after that.


----------



## somethingfishy

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Wowsers that tank is really looking smart you must be so chuffed


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

awesome!

get us another vid up!


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

shut mouth!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

just keeps getting better mate.  The emersed looks mint, are you spending your days wiping them to a shine?!
look forward to the 'posh' pics


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Absolutely stunning mate gotta be one of the nicest looking low techs I've ever seen


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - quick update with video pg 17*

Epic :!:


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

Fricking awesome dude.. it totally rocks.. 

You should actually put this sort of tank on display, on a shopping center, doctors office, or on a shop.. this has to be shared.. Can you do an hour long movie?

One of my favorites.


----------



## Timms2011

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

Crazy good


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

Amazing work Al. You deserve a beauty like this after all that hardship you went through at it`s initial inception!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

This is just spectacular!

I'd love to see a red species of lily in there. You can really emphasize floating plants in a tank like this. 

By far the best example of this style of tank.


----------



## Gfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

I love it Alistair. It looks so clean! 

Tom and yourself have hopefully started a trend for big shallow square tanks, with jungles growing out of them 

I'm all for it and hope to see more. Who's next??? 

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## whatok

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

This is cosmic! Really really good.

A quick question, sorry if its been answered, but how much evaporation do you experience? 
My 2 footer evaporates so fast you'd think it's leaking!


----------



## foxfish

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

Good point, another reason for you to have your next tank drilled & fit a sump Alistair.


----------



## Brian Murphy

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*






Amazing work ! Inspiration m8


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> This is just spectacular!
> 
> I'd love to see a red species of lily in there. You can really emphasize floating plants in a tank like this.
> 
> By far the best example of this style of tank.



wow    thanks Mark, coming from you mate thats really really given me a massive boost thanks  



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Fricking awesome dude.. it totally rocks..
> 
> You should actually put this sort of tank on display, on a shopping center, doctors office, or on a shop.. this has to be shared.. Can you do an hour long movie?
> 
> One of my favorites.



Thanks luis, now im going bigger im actually thinking of donating this to a local aquatic store near me unless i put it up for sale on here before hand.



			
				Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Amazing work Al. You deserve a beauty like this after all that hardship you went through at it`s initial inception!



Thanks matey, means alot that bud hope your ok



			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> I love it Alistair. It looks so clean!
> 
> Tom and yourself have hopefully started a trend for big shallow square tanks, with jungles growing out of them
> 
> I'm all for it and hope to see more. Who's next???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gavin


hanks Gavin. it was alllllllll Toms fault i have this in my dining room but im not complaining. im amazed by whats been acieved with very little intervention from me, just goes to show what can be done when its left to look after itself. Im hooked.



			
				whatok said:
			
		

> This is cosmic! Really really good.
> 
> A quick question, sorry if its been answered, but how much evaporation do you experience?
> My 2 footer evaporates so fast you'd think it's leaking!



Hey Whatok, no its not been answered lol, or asked before you. with it being such a wide tank the level doesnt appear to drop too much but id say around ten litres of eveaporation a week or more if i have the heating on alot. I just add 2 litres back each morning to prevent any big changes in water parameters. 



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Good point, another reason for you to have your next tank drilled & fit a sump Alistair.



you keep dropping hints at me to try a sump ha ha, on my next one i might just try it as its going to be a monster.

will update a little with pics from today shortly  



			
				Murf said:
			
		

> Amazing work ! Inspiration m8



Ha ha Thanks Murf


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

ok so heres a pretty big pic update of how the tank is looking as of tonight.......
flowering Antherium.....

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

some emmersed marsiliea Hirsulata and H. Leucocephelia 


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

A few inhabitants......


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

and the tank 

Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr-T-, on Flickr

not sure why the pictures havent come through very clear on the tanks as they were crystal on my phone when uploading to flickr hmmmmmmmmmm.....anyone???

im really chuffed with this tank, and hope when ive built the stand for the bigger puddle i can do equally as good... so there maybe an for sale ad going up for this tank stand filter and light pretty soon once everything else is built. thanks everyone


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

That Antherium is absolutely lapping up that light  

This is the best journal I've seen. Keep up the amazing work Ali.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

Ps. Itching to buy that sized tank


----------



## Ady34

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update*

Truely an amazing tank  
Everything looks in excellent health.
Looking forward to the next one.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

 WOW. Truly inspirational Al!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Outstanding. I'll reply in full later


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

that's perfect, it really is. You have even hit the rule of two thirds with the gap of the plants. Excellent pics of the shrimp as well. 

you must be really proud of this mate.


----------



## dw1305

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Hi all,
I've got to agree with the others, it is a real triumph.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Splendid.

I'm just glad keeping those emergents under control is your problem now


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

I've looked at this latest set of images several times, and every time, I'm utterly blown away.

You need to be proud of this set up. Inspirational, beautiful, clean....i can go on. 

I showed this to my wife, and she said "why can't you do something like this, mark?"

I have found a good amount of inspiration here, and could make plans to do something in a similar manner. 

My hat truly comes off to you.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

criminal to break this tank down.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> criminal to break this tank down.



 +1.

I'm starting a petition.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> criminal to break this tank down.



Only if it does not lead to better things....Which this will

A new start, a new layout, and new inspiration for as all.


----------



## Brian Murphy

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Be proud, be very proud


----------



## fandango

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

What an incredibly beautiful tank! Can't believe there is no CO2. Really good journal too. Thanks for posting all the info and photos.

Just a thought about your cherries. I have three filters under my tank: two Fluvals and one Eheim. The cherry babies of course get sucked in all three filters. They do not survive in the Fluvals, however they thrive in the Eheim. There is a largish space at the bottom under the filter media and they are happy there. Importantly, it gives them a chance to grow up to a safe size to be released in the tank. I clean the filter every two, three months and find about 50 cherries in there every time. So the Eheim is in fact also a perfect cherry incubator. Your tank looks perfect for breeding cherries. It looks like all the babies get hunted down by your fish..


----------



## MisterB

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Stunning!!!


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Al this is simply stunning I have repeatedly shown my other half your pics in the hope she will let me squeeze in another nano. This is truly an inspiration mate I look forward to the bigger better puddle job well done Al


----------



## xtevo

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

What's going on with my favorite scape from the forum?  We will be delighted to see some photos.


----------



## fandango

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*



			
				xtevo said:
			
		

> What's going on with my favorite scape from the forum?  We will be delighted to see some photos.


+1


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Yeah I'd love to see an update for this one too.


----------



## O'Neil

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

An absolute work of art mate!!!!


----------



## Lunar Jetman

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Lovely tank. I wish I had enough space to do something like this!


----------



## nayr88

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

OH MA GAAAAAD!!!!
 Work of art


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*


----------



## BigTom

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Got to love the crypts reaching critical mass 

Been meaning to ask, what are the plants right at the front?


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

does it have a new owner?


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

No i just popped round for a visit, trust me this tank is unlike anything i have seen before its like nature right their in your living room someone buy it!!


----------



## Ony

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Beautiful, love the plant choices.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

oh , i want it. i take it that he is stil upgrading?


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Yes upgrading in January, have you pmd him.


----------



## darren636

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

no. still deciding what to do with my current tanks.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Thanks everyone for such positive comments on the tank, I'm overwhelmed by what's been said especially mr Evans comment. I was pretty taken back. Will reply to everyone's comments when I jump on my computer along with some latest pics and updates a bit later. 
Thanks for popping the two pics up the other day mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Amazing set up this looking forward to more pics


----------



## Alastair

*Re: A Chocolate Puddle - pic update pg 20*

Well as promised here are probably some of the final photos of this tank before I get the monster puddle in motion in January. 
It's astounded me the growth I've had from this tank having gone from high tech tanks to this. I've always had crystal clear water, rarely any plant deficiencies at all and the inhabitants really seem at home. 
As mike said the other day when he came over, it's like a true piece of nature in my house which has given me the kick to try as well with the bigger one. ( which is even bigger than I originally was going to go  5ftx5ft  

Here's a few tank shots from today 


















And a few of its inhabitants.... Peculiar though that I've some reason ended up with two small yellow shrimp in here....excuse the brown moss which has now gone ( it was over shadowed by emerged plants) 

Mysteriously appearing yellows 









There's also a black shrimp in here too but is near impossible to take a picture of. 





My fave bee shrimp which sadly passed away for some unknown reason the other day.... All tank stats were fine  





I think it was partially due to a much bigger water change in prep for some crs that were being put in. Any thoughts??? 




Another peculiar patterned shrimp 




One of the male paro's 




And my favourite pic at the moment is of my male choccos in breeding season the colours are fantastic 






I've seen some amazing breeding behaviour over the weekend and even mike spotted a female with what appears to be a mouthful of fry so fingers crossed she survives with her babies. I've got no chance of catching her and putting her in a small tank with the amount of growth in it. 

Just like to say a big thank you to all the feedback everyone's given me on this tank, and the initial help from Tom who's journal inspired me to do this and also darrel for his indepth expertise on lots of different things. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

All I'd like to say is damn s**t god this is an amazing tank plant health critter health every thing is working so well together really is an inspiration looking forward to the bigger and no doubt better puddle


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks fantastic!

I got to get some of that mini _Calathea_ to try as a riparium plant.


----------



## BigTom

Very nice Al. Jealous of your chocs, they're still very high on my list. What did pH and hardness end up at in the end?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Bloomin' 'eck any more emergent growth and you won't be able to see the aquarium any more. Looking good though...you low-energy devil...you 8)


----------



## Alastair

tim said:
			
		

> All I'd like to say is damn s**t god this is an amazing tank plant health critter health every thing is working so well together really is an inspiration looking forward to the bigger and no doubt better puddle



Thanks tim, i agree the overall health of everything in the tank is way better than id expected. I'm looking forward to going bigger too, it's going to be a challenge  



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That looks fantastic!
> 
> I got to get some of that mini _Calathea_ to try as a riparium plant.



Ha ha it's a bit bigger than mini lol. It's huge 



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Very nice Al. Jealous of your chocs, they're still very high on my list. What did pH and hardness end up at in the end?



There well worth the time and getting water just right, I've never ever seen any of my choccos colour up like this before in my previous tanks, and there behaviour is fantastic to watch. I'm hoping for a good 30 in the next tank. 

If I don't do any substantial water change my ph sits at 6.6 and gh 4/5, I've recently added alder cones and almond leaves too which should bring it down a little more too. 



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Bloomin' 'eck any more emergent growth and you won't be able to see the aquarium any more. Looking good though...you low-energy devil...you 8)



Lol thanks troi, I've hacked the emergent growth back before these shots too. It was mental


----------



## Antipofish

Alastair can you pipe your water down my way pal ? 

I love this tank so much.  When you first bough it I was dubious I must admit.  I could no picture how something so shallow could look anything other than a "frag tank" from my marine days.  You proved me wrong and then some !  I hope you have managed to get the "perfect picture" of this tank, or that you do before you close it down if not.  Because THIS is worth keeping on Canvass to remember for a long time hence


----------



## Alastair

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair can you pipe your water down my way pal ?
> 
> I love this tank so much.  When you first bough it I was dubious I must admit.  I could no picture how something so shallow could look anything other than a "frag tank" from my marine days.  You proved me wrong and then some !  I hope you have managed to get the "perfect picture" of this tank, or that you do before you close it down if not.  Because THIS is worth keeping on Canvass to remember for a long time hence



Lmao yep sure mate, will send weekly jerry cans down to you ha ha. 

Thanks Chris, I have a few final pictures if the tank that will be kept, which will be posted at the close of this journal too. It's a Shame my rear room isn't big enough to keep this going too but as they say into bigger and hopefully better things in the new year. Much bigger  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

So. 5'x5'.  What height or is that undecided yet ?


----------



## Alastair

Antipofish said:
			
		

> So. 5'x5'.  What height or is that undecided yet ?



I'm going for 40cm high just to give extra for hard scape etc as ill be having some high slopes in it and some gigantic pieces of wood  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

I think you are very wise


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. 5'x5'.  What height or is that undecided yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going for 40cm high just to give extra for hard scape etc as ill be having some high slopes in it and some gigantic pieces of wood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Loving the sound of that mate, if its possible to get better than a chocco puddle then scaping like this is the way to do it  
Its been an epic journal and im very much looking forward to the next. The pics of the choccos are awesome.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Nothing left to say that hasnt already been expressed.  Love this tank.

5x5... hope you have long arms mate  excited to see this in the new year bud.


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. 5'x5'.  What height or is that undecided yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going for 40cm high just to give extra for hard scape etc as ill be having some high slopes in it and some gigantic pieces of wood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loving the sound of that mate, if its possible to get better than a chocco puddle then scaping like this is the way to do it
> Its been an epic journal and im very much looking forward to the next. The pics of the choccos are awesome.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.
Click to expand...


Thanks Ady, I'm not sure if I can get better or the same as this as its a totally different shape but will give it my best shot ha ha. Ill still be putting in some emmersed plants but maybe just an anthurium or piece lily. I don't want too much up top this time. 



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Nothing left to say that hasnt already been expressed.  Love this tank.
> 
> 5x5... hope you have long arms mate  excited to see this in the new year bud.




Thanks matey, I love it too and really really don't want to take it down but as they say moving onto bigger and better things. I'm letting the crypts Etc go mental so I have more plantlets to stick in the new tank. 
Agreed 5x5 is big and it has been brought to my attention that I may struggle in reaching into the middle ha ha. 
So I have to decide this week, 4x4 or 5x5?? Helppp


----------



## Iain Sutherland

5x4


----------



## darren636

whichever you get... I think they are called ponds!


----------



## Antipofish

darren636 said:
			
		

> whichever you get... I think they are called ponds!



I've been in smaller swimming pools ! But I reckon 5x4 too


----------



## foxfish

How about a 5' mitered edge octagon or even a 5' acrylic circle?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

foxfish said:
			
		

> How about a 5' mitered edge octagon or even a 5' acrylic circle?



Ha. Must be made of money


----------



## Alastair

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> foxfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a 5' mitered edge octagon or even a 5' acrylic circle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Must be made of money
Click to expand...


Yeah I wish lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

Go on give these guys a call for a quote... http://www.alternativeplastics.co.uk/categories/tube


----------



## Alastair

Ha ha don't tempt me. Can you imagine the viewing angles on a cylindrical tank at 5ft. Wow. No need to carry the thing through either just put it on its side and roll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfish

Hi Alastair,
Not been on here for while. Great final photos!
 Did you come to a decision on lighting for the new project???
I sent you an email by the way.
Cheers
Gavin


----------



## Alastair

Gfish said:
			
		

> Hi Alastair,
> Not been on here for while. Great final photos!
> Did you come to a decision on lighting for the new project???
> I sent you an email by the way.
> Cheers
> Gavin



Thanks mate, I kinda really don't want to take this down as its such a joy to sit with my feet up on the dining table and state into alllllll night. I don't even watch tv now ha ha. 

Yes the lighting I'm going for 20-25 gu10 fittings with a mixture of megamans and 3x3 Cree LEDs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojouk

Fintastic


----------



## pancho

Had a good look through your journal and you tank looks amazing


----------



## Alastair

Thanks jojo and pancho, I'm going to miss this once its stripped down. It's not going to happen for a few weeks yet though whilst I build my light rig etc.

Took a trip out with Westy yesterday to some local aquatic stores, helped mike pic a gorgeous piece of Redmoor for his rescape, and also found two HUGE pieces of branched driftwood for my tank that even the store thought they'd priced up wrong (too cheap ha ha) so I've just put a deposit down to hold them over Xmas.
Tanks all set in motion now too but will be back end of January for it to arrive so gives me plenty of time to slowly catch the fish and zillions of shrimp and take out the plants etc.
i also purchased a blue neon goby whilst we were out and he's loving the puddle so will get one or two more when the new one is set up.
Ill try to record a video of this tank and put it together with some music ( if I can work it out).

New tank size by the way will be 120cmx120cmx40cm height. I think that's a sensible ish size for the next one anyway.
if I move again in the next year ill go as big as possible but I do need to keep room for a dining table atleast ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:


> Ill try to record a video of this tank and put it together with some music ( if I can work it out).


 
You should commission Mark Evans to come and photograph and video this beauty for you professionally, its worth having a quality video to look back on as its been such a triumph!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## awtong

I have been away for a while and just caught back up with this journal.  Such a masterpiece congratulations!  My 450l Vision is now in my new house in its new position looking really unloved.  Looking at this has helped me to start considering the re-scape, after the move everything just got chucked in although all the fish made it.  Thanks for the shot of inspiration!

Andy


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:


> You should commission Mark Evans to come and photograph and video this beauty for you professionally, its worth having a quality video to look back on as its been such a triumph!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Thanks ady, I would consider that seriously before I strip it but for some unknown reason in the last 3 days literally EVERY single one of my crypt species has decided to melt into nothing so the tank looks awful now. I'm gutted too as I was about to start taking out the plants slowly. 
All stats are the same no ammonia spikes or changes in gh kh or ph. I'm at a loss. They were huge too  
All I've done is add another filter on to the tank to cycle to help with the fish storage tubs ill be using but this has less flow than the current filter so can't see it being this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:


> Thanks ady, I would consider that seriously before I strip it but for some unknown reason in the last 3 days literally EVERY single one of my crypt species has decided to melt into nothing so the tank looks awful now. I'm gutted too as I was about to start taking out the plants slowly.
> All stats are the same no ammonia spikes or changes in gh kh or ph. I'm at a loss. They were huge too
> All I've done is add another filter on to the tank to cycle to help with the fish storage tubs ill be using but this has less flow than the current filter so can't see it being this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


total bummer....I know how you feel as crypts used to cause me trouble, and still do. From the issues I had and, subsequent research, i found they don't like change in co2, and although you don't run it I'd guess that your second filter has altered distribution around them sufficiently for them to sulk. In my opinion they are one of the most susceptible plants to fluctuating/changing co2 as they react so strongly. Has your second filter been positioned to break the water surface at all, or have you altered your lighting recently?


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:


> total bummer....I know how you feel as crypts used to cause me trouble, and still do. From the issues I had and, subsequent research, i found they don't like change in co2, and although you don't run it I'd guess that your second filter has altered distribution around them sufficiently for them to sulk. In my opinion they are one of the most susceptible plants to fluctuating/changing co2 as they react so strongly. Has your second filter been positioned to break the water surface at all, or have you altered your lighting recently?



Not altered anything at all matey other than the addition of the jbl 700 but the outlet is well under the water surface and only on a gentle flow... 
Right before I needed the crypts for my bigger project too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

hey al, the crypt's root mass should still be ok so planting the crown of the plants with a little root but no leaf should kick them back into action after a week or two.  Ive always found crypts to be hardy, just the leaves that are sensitive to change.  Ive certainly had plants pop up from tiny bits of leafless crown, but maybe i have magic water 
If the roots have melted then its a dead loss which would be a real shame for you just before planting.
All the best, look forward to seeing the chocolate pond.


----------



## sanj

Alastair said:


> New tank size by the way will be 120cmx120cmx40cm height. I think that's a sensible ish size for the next one anyway.
> if I move again in the next year ill go as big as possible but I do need to keep room for a dining table atleast ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Alistair, come on im telling you now, you are going to wish you went bigger. Seriously, you are doing what I did.

I dont say this often, but I love those chocolates of yours. I want em. I wish. They wont work with rainbowfish, but they are on of my favourate fish. I hope you breed and raise some.

Licorice and chocolates are the way foreward.

Oh and hurry up  , this is an exciting build. Cant wait, but seriously I think you should have gone bigger. You know the square tank in TGM is 5x5 and you wont have issue they have with the 30" height.

Dining tables... pfft waste of precious space...


----------



## Alastair

easerthegeezer said:


> hey al, the crypt's root mass should still be ok so planting the crown of the plants with a little root but no leaf should kick them back into action after a week or two.  Ive always found crypts to be hardy, just the leaves that are sensitive to change.  Ive certainly had plants pop up from tiny bits of leafless crown, but maybe i have magic water
> If the roots have melted then its a dead loss which would be a real shame for you just before planting.
> All the best, look forward to seeing the chocolate pond.



Thanks Iain, I've had slight crypt melt I'm the past but this is on a massive scale, I can't believe how deserted the tank looks. I daren't even take a photo of it as it looks terrible lol. The only crypt untouched is the few partva dotted about. The only bonus is that I can actually see the choccos and licorice gouramis all the time as they can't hide amongst it all ha ha. ( no idea why I'm laughing as I feel pretty sad about it lol) 



sanj said:


> Alistair, come on im telling you now, you are going to wish you went bigger. Seriously, you are doing what I did.
> 
> I dont say this often, but I love those chocolates of yours. I want em. I wish. They wont work with rainbowfish, but they are on of my favourate fish. I hope you breed and raise some.
> 
> Licorice and chocolates are the way foreward.
> 
> Oh and hurry up  , this is an exciting build. Cant wait, but seriously I think you should have gone bigger. You know the square tank in TGM is 5x5 and you wont have issue they have with the 30" height.
> 
> Dining tables... pfft waste of precious space...



Thanks Sanj, I know I know I pondered and pondered I've tank size for a while and really did want a 5x5 but my dining room is only narrow and I think it would have totally swamped the room. 
I agree dining tables are a waste of space as there's only myself and my daughter but to not have a table at all means trusting an 8 year old not to spill food and drink on the sofas, which I don't fancy chancing ha ha. 

I love the chocolates myself, and have had two females who have had fry, one held onto them too long and they died and the other I've no idea what happened to them. Eaten maybe??? 
The bigger foot print will help for added security if they breed again which I hope they will. 
Plus I've already knocked up the first part of my light unit now and had all the wood for the cabinet cut and semi built









I'm hurrying honest  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malawistu

ooooohhhhhhhh


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Gonna be a beauty! Good luck mate!


----------



## sanj

I can see you have got some DIY skills. Thats always a good thing, can save you a lot of money.

Are you planning these to be dimmable, I guess that might just complicate things too much. If you are suspending them, which I think you are then you will have some control over the light there.

Are these (GUs and Megamens) all going to be the same colour leds and have you seen what colour they give off?

Looking good so far.


----------



## Palm Tree

Hey, will you be using any plants emersed in your new scape ?


----------



## Aron_Dip

Looking good mate Cant wait too see this done  As always buddy im here if you need me


----------



## somethingfishy

The light unit is looking good mate 
Sorry about the crypt melt!! Hopefully they will bounce back to the perfect planting size just in time.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair

Whitey89 said:


> Gonna be a beauty! Good luck mate!



Thanks buddy I hope so. Ill be starting a new journal in next few days 



sanj said:


> I can see you have got some DIY skills. Thats always a good thing, can save you a lot of money.
> 
> Are you planning these to be dimmable, I guess that might just complicate things too much. If you are suspending them, which I think you are then you will have some control over the light there.
> 
> Are these (GUs and Megamens) all going to be the same colour leds and have you seen what colour they give off?
> 
> Looking good so far.



Thanks sanj, my DIY skills are ok when I've had help and pecked at people for how to's lol. But, it has saved me a lot of money for the size of lighting I would have needed on this tank had I commercially bought.,

The gu10 11ws aren't LEDs but are a nice 4000k colour so will give the tank a more natural colour but will also be adding in a few 6700k led bulbs to compliment which I'll eventually work out on how to install a dimmer on them to help with sunrise/sunset but that's a way off yet. I can still pop in a few LED bulbs in the mean time but I've seen the colour the gu's give off and it's really nice. Should suit the choccos and licorice perfectly.



Palm Tree said:


> Hey, will you be using any plants emersed in your new scape ?



Hey palm tree, ermm at most I think I'll just be having maybe an echinodorus cordifolious or two growing up out of the water, with maybe some emmersed cyperus helferi in planters hidden behind the huge pieces of wood I've got.  The calathea just went wild in this tank and took over. I will be having emmersed moss on the wood though, I grew it quite well in my previous co2 tank. 



Aron_Dip said:


> Looking good mate Cant wait too see this done  As always buddy im here if you need me



Thanks buddy, was down to you I've knocked up the wooden unit and light frame so big thanks and same to SOMETHINGFISHY for advice on the wiring. Just hope it works ha ha. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom

Sounds about right Al. I've tried bulbs from 3500 up to 6700 in my halide and prefered those around the 5200-5600 range. I guess you'll be able to play around with the balance quite easily by swapping out bulbs.


----------



## sanj

Probably not on your radar with all the tech preparation going on, but maybe consider some Vaillant's Chocolate Gourami to the population. I saw some at SweetKnowle Aquatics last year. Very nice. Still that standard Chocolates are my favourate.


----------



## Alastair

BigTom said:


> Sounds about right Al. I've tried bulbs from 3500 up to 6700 in my halide and prefered those around the 5200-5600 range. I guess you'll be able to play around with the balance quite easily by swapping out bulbs.



I quite like that kelvin range too mate but will see how the 4000k look, might need a higher kelvin as I'm going to be using peat in the filter too which is going to colour the water a little I think but 25 4000k gu10 bulbs for £27 was a bargain. 




sanj said:


> Probably not on your radar with all the tech preparation going on, but maybe consider some Vaillant's Chocolate Gourami to the population. I saw some at SweetKnowle Aquatics last year. Very nice. Still that standard Chocolates are my favourate.



I saw these in my local MA this weekend but weren't too cheap. I may get a couple in a few months to add a little colour to the tank. I looked at these a while back and was very tempted. 

With the new tank I think I could easily add another 15 choccos to the others I have with out affecting the load too much but will do that slowly over a few months. 

Will be taking down the tank starting this weekend  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Alastair said:


> Will be taking down the tank starting this weekend


sad times!

Would the Vaillant's not cross breed Al?  They are lovely though.


----------



## Alastair

easerthegeezer said:


> sad times!
> 
> Would the Vaillant's not cross breed Al?  They are lovely though.



Not too sure buddy, they'd not be going in for a while if I got them anyway, I want my chocco fry to successfully survive first for now as the last two lots failed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Ah ok, were they predatated you think or just die off? Would love to see the new one with 40 or so in of various sizes...


----------



## Alastair

easerthegeezer said:


> Ah ok, were they predatated you think or just die off? Would love to see the new one with 40 or so in of various sizes...



The first lot the female held on too long and both herself and babies died, then me and Westy spotted a female with mouthful ( excuse the phrase) a few weeks back but I think she let go way to early as no babies anywhere. 
The new tank I'm hoping for a good 30 plus choccos in total, some seem to stay small compared to the others which looks great so a big group of these will look nice. 
Might hopefully get the licorice gouramis to breed too but will be burying old camera film cases at an angle in the substrate amongst plants as a breeding aid for them. Quite hard to find anymore but all the ones I originally got are still with me and coloured up beautiful so must be happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

well my figures are crossed for you pal, not that you need it.  The licorice are equally as stunning.. what id give for soft water.  
Itching to see this new set up... as is the rest of the forum buddy!


----------



## Alastair

easerthegeezer said:


> well my figures are crossed for you pal, not that you need it.  The licorice are equally as stunning.. what id give for soft water.
> Itching to see this new set up... as is the rest of the forum buddy!



Thanks mate, I think the more square shape will be a little more challenging regarding flow etc but will try my best. 

Hopefully with my new camera too ill be able to get some good shots of the licorice gouramis. The iPhone just isn't quick enough to get a decent shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Final shot (minus the crypts) before I start to pull out plants etc. 





Any ideas how long the plants will keep in a transparent storage box with an led ikea light over it??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon

Just read the whole thing again! Epic Journal! Looking forward to the new one being planted


----------



## abloomer

Just read your whole journal end to end, a truly inspiring tank, something very diiferent to anything I have seen before (new to the site so reading some select journals!)

Thank you for having spent the time to document your tanks journey.


----------



## Alastair

abloomer said:


> Just read your whole journal end to end, a truly inspiring tank, something very diiferent to anything I have seen before (new to the site so reading some select journals!)
> 
> Thank you for having spent the time to document your tanks journey.


 
Thanks, most of the inspiration for this tank actually came from reading bigtoms 'bucket of mud'....still manages to wow me. well worth a read


----------



## NanoJames

What a result from those albino cory eggs!! In shops around me you might pay £3.50 each for them!! Have you kept them?


----------



## Alastair

NanoJames said:


> What a result from those albino cory eggs!! In shops around me you might pay £3.50 each for them!! Have you kept them?



Hi James, 
I kept a few of them as didnt want a mass breeding frenzy in the tank. Currentky have 7 and a few seem to have paired up recently so may have more


----------



## NanoJames

Alastair said:


> Hi James, I kept a few of them as didnt want a mass breeding frenzy in the tank. Currentky have 7 and a few seem to have paired up recently so may have more


 
That's understandable. Good to hear that you might have more on the way! Did you feed them anything special or just some algae wafer?


----------



## Alastair

Just thought I'd finish this journal off by adding that it's got its own little feature in Pfk. It should be in June's issue (April release) or the one after but will be told which one soon.   Sadly they wanted to come and do a full readers visit, photographs etc but as the tank has been taken down they just decided to do a quick small feature in a new section of the magazine with a few pictures I already Had (thanks Ian for touching them up a bit) and a few brief questions. 
However they're very keen on seeing how the new one goes and may well be a proper visit with that if it goes well. 

So just wanted to say a big thanks to Tom for the inspiration for this tank and for everyone's positive comments....


----------



## Ady34

Great news Alastair and much deserved....look forward to the article


----------



## Aron_Dip

Well done buddy look forward to seeing it soon


----------



## Iain Sutherland

very well deserved mate, shame they couldnt get the full feature done before break down.  Just have to wait for the box... no pressure.


----------



## BigTom

Nice one Al. Did chat to George once about doing a feature on the bucket but never heard back from the guys at PFK. Really pleased yours will be in it though, I do think this style of tank is a great way of balancing aquascaping with fish needs.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Nice one mate! What did I say?  I took a look at my crystal balls. 

Sweet!!


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:


> Great news Alastair and much deserved....look forward to the article



 thanks Ady, looking forward to it myself mate 



Aron_Dip said:


> Well done buddy look forward to seeing it soon



Charz mate  



Iain Sutherland said:


> very well deserved mate, shame they couldnt get the full feature done before break down.  Just have to wait for the box... no pressure.



aww ta Iain, was a shame but still nice even to have been asked. 
Ha ha yeah no pressure on my other one lol. Hurry up with your new one  


BigTom said:


> Nice one Al. Did chat to George once about doing a feature on the bucket but never heard back from the guys at PFK. Really pleased yours will be in it though, I do think this style of tank is a great way of balancing aquascaping with fish needs.



Thanks buddy. Was all your fault anyway mate. I'm surprised yours never went in as it was and is still awesome. 
You get a wee mention anyway for the inspiration. 
And agree with the balancing out. I said something along those lines in it. 



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Nice one mate! What did I say?  I took a look at my crystal balls.
> 
> Sweet!!



  agreed mate you did say it a fair few times ha. Give me a time scale on my new tank Lol


----------



## George Farmer

Cool! I remember pointing out this journal to Nathan Hill.


----------



## Alastair

George Farmer said:


> Cool! I remember pointing out this journal to Nathan Hill.


Thanks George. That may well explain them saying they'd seen the whole journal on ukaps


----------



## John S

Viewed today in PFK


----------



## Palm Tree

Just seen it in PFK, they should have done a 2 page article on it


----------



## Alastair

Palm Tree said:


> Just seen it in PFK, they should have done a 2 page article on it




Thanks palm tree. They wanted to do a full article but I had taken It down


----------



## Ian Holdich

Just read the article, well done Alastair! Top work and well deserved.


----------



## Alastair

Thanks mate really appreciate your comments. Just been and picked up a copy from lfs. Seems strange reading it lol


----------



## Steve Smith

I haven't bought PFK in a while, but for this, I'll go out and find a copy


----------



## Alastair

SteveUK said:


> I haven't bought PFK in a while, but for this, I'll go out and find a copy


Lol thanks steve. Its only a little feature


----------



## GillesF

Mate, absolutely love this tank. You've inspired me to start one too! 

Posted this on my Facebook page and someone asked: "shouldn't the Calatheas be kept moderately dry?"
Also, which plants are you using in the foreground?

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## TarkMalbot

Holy smoke! I just had a look at the photos on page 12 compared to your first page and amazed at how great it looks now! A really good job and awesome feature in your house!


----------



## BigTom

GillesF said:


> Mate, absolutely love this tank. You've inspired me to start one too!
> 
> Posted this on my Facebook page and someone asked: "shouldn't the Calatheas be kept moderately dry?"
> Also, which plants are you using in the foreground?
> 
> Cheers,
> Gilles


 
Those Calatheas were originally in my tank, and then in Alastair's, and I can confirm that they absolutely love having their feet in water (no soil remember, just in hydroton or bare rooted).


----------



## Alastair

GillesF said:


> Mate, absolutely love this tank. You've inspired me to start one too!
> 
> Posted this on my Facebook page and someone asked: "shouldn't the Calatheas be kept moderately dry?"
> Also, which plants are you using in the foreground?
> 
> Cheers,
> Gilles


 
Thanks Gilles, like Tom said the calathea definitely prefer getting there feet wet so to speak, they grew rediculously fast. now they are in soil in plant pots its like watching paint dry 
The plants in the foreground are cryptocoryne wendti green and nevelli and echinodorus tennellus



TarkMalbot said:


> Holy smoke! I just had a look at the photos on page 12 compared to your first page and amazed at how great it looks now! A really good job and awesome feature in your house!


 
Thanks mate, it was really nice to look at and got lots of comments when sat around eating dinner. Was a shame to take it down


----------



## Andy D

Hey Al,

I know you have another project on the go and are probably very busy but is there any chance of getting the missing pictures added again (if you have them and as tedious as that may be). 

I find that this thread and Tom's Bucket 'O Mud are referenced regularly enough on here and PFK that it would be nice for it to be complete.


----------



## Alastair

Andy D said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> I know you have another project on the go and are probably very busy but is there any chance of getting the missing pictures added again (if you have them and as tedious as that may be).
> 
> I find that this thread and Tom's Bucket 'O Mud are referenced regularly enough on here and PFK that it would be nice for it to be complete.



Hi Andy 

Yes sure I certainly can do. I'll get onto it tomorrow and get racking my brain to which photos are which. 

Speaking of which, I need to put this tank up on here for another free giveaway with cabinet included. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy D

Alastair said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Yes sure I certainly can do. I'll get onto it tomorrow and get racking my brain to which photos are which.
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to put this tank up on here for another free giveaway with cabinet included.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks Al,

Many people (myself included) will be very grateful!

The tank giveaway is another very generous offer (as always). What happened to the TMC one you gave away? Was there a blog made for it by the recipient? (I cannot recall right now who got it).


----------



## Phil Edwards

When are we getting a journal of the new system?  Inquiring (Enquiring?) minds want to know...


----------



## Andy D

This one?

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/Back-to-my-Roots.34949/


----------



## Andy Thurston

Andy D said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/Back-to-my-Roots.34949/


I think he's on about the tank that is on order but not delivered yet


----------



## Andy D

Big clown said:


> I think he's on about the tank that is on order but not delivered yet



I thought he may have been but I thought I would link to that one just in case. 

We are all waiting for 'the big one'!


----------



## Alastair

Phil Edwards said:


> When are we getting a journal of the new system?  Inquiring (Enquiring?) minds want to know...


 Hey there Phil, hope your well  
The big tank arrives in two days so will start a fresh journal for that as soon as it's in mate. 


Big clown said:


> I think he's on about the tank that is on order but not delivered yet


 Thanks  


Andy D said:


> I thought he may have been but I thought I would link to that one just in case.
> 
> We are all waiting for 'the big one'!


Thanks for the help Andy. Kind of you as always


----------



## Crossocheilus

Alastair said:


> The big tank arrives in two days so will start a fresh journal for that as soon as it's in mate.



I really shouldn't be as excited as I am that someone else is getting a new tank!


----------



## sanj

The thing is, this is not the "Big tank", its just an interim big tank.


----------



## Alastair

sanj said:


> The thing is, this is not the "Big tank", its just an interim big tank.



Lol thanks sanj. Your right on that one. Hoping for the 7000 litre tank to be ready this time next year.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

Alastair said:


> Lol thanks sanj. Your right on that one. Hoping for the *7000 *litre tank to be ready this time next year.



I beg your pardon? Are you opening a aquatic zoo or something?

Well, paint me jealous!


----------



## sanj

Alastair said:


> Lol thanks sanj. Your right on that one. Hoping for the 7000 litre tank to be ready this time next year.



So does this mean you will never move house again? I dont even dream about a 7,000 l, maybe 3,000l, but there is a point where maintenance could just be too much of a pain. I imagine that is going to be more than 75cm deep no? 

Glass or acrylic and a second mortgage?


----------



## Samuran

Alastair please fix the pics! Pretty please!


----------



## Crossocheilus

I second that, the pics need fixing!


----------



## nduli

A further plea Alastair....if you have the time would appreciate a view of how it looked. 

Rich


----------



## Alastair

Samuran said:


> Alastair please fix the pics! Pretty please!





Crossocheilus said:


> I second that, the pics need fixing!





nduli said:


> A further plea Alastair....if you have the time would appreciate a view of how it looked.
> 
> Rich



Sorry guys/girls, this has been something I've been meaning to do I just need a full day to try and work out which photos go where. It was an error on flickrs side they broke the links. I will do it this week


----------



## hitmanx

I follow you on Flickr,  but i can't find the photos on there either...


----------



## Alastair

hitmanx said:


> I follow you on Flickr,  but i can't find the photos on there either...



Hi sorry for not replying sooner or getting this done. The photos are definitely on Flickr, I'll check they aren't set as private and if so will change it and add them back onto here too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahms

Can you share a link to your flickr? It's not in your sig, and I can't work out how to get back to it from one of the broken links!

cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston

try this I dont know if alistair has another account or not
https://www.flickr.com/photos/69268838@N03/with/10206561223/


----------



## Alastair

Big clown said:


> try this I dont know if alistair has another account or not
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/69268838@N03/with/10206561223/


Thanks mate, that's the one right their. All photos should be viewable even from as far back as my first co2 set up  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston

Nice to see your still around , Last I saw you were not that well. hope your feeling much better.
Any updates?


----------



## Nick_V

STUnning tank!!


----------



## Andy Thurston

Big clown said:


> Nice to see your still around , Last I saw you were not that well. hope your feeling much better.
> Any updates?


forgot this was the puddle journal  any updates on your current tanks


----------



## Jaybles

I just love the use of Crypts in this tank. Wish I could get mine going like that. Did you do anything special for them?


----------



## zozo

Pictures of this puddle are also featured at a Dutch Aquascaping Blog on the net by Gilles. I supose it's the member Gill here at ukaps. Duno.. Anyway this awsome tank and those pictures were my insperation and trigger to definitely start again for myself after more than a 20 year break. I don't remember if this ukaps topic is linked in that article, maybe did miss that. But i'm glad i found it!
Hope you manage to fix those pics soon.. Like to see the whole story.. Realy wonderfull indoor puddle!!


----------



## hitmanx

Alastair said:


> Hi sorry for not replying sooner or getting this done. The photos are definitely on Flickr, I'll check they aren't set as private and if so will change it and add them back onto here too




Hey Alastair,

This tank is a true inspiration... at least from what I've read and the pictures I have seen so far. Unfortunately this thread and your Flickr account are still missing the pictures of the puddle. They must be set to private


----------



## Andy Thurston

hitmanx said:


> Hey Alastair,
> 
> This tank is a true inspiration... at least from what I've read and the pictures I have seen so far. Unfortunately this thread and your Flickr account are still missing the pictures of the puddle. They must be set to private





Big clown said:


> try this I dont know if alistair has another account or not
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/69268838@N03/with/10206561223/


click this link to see the photos


----------



## hitmanx

Yes I follow him on Flickr... All I see are his other tanks not the puddle


----------



## aquascape1987

Incidentally,has anyone seen or heard from Alastair in the last couple of months. He's supposedly sorting out a warranty issue repair to a fluval g6 he sold me, and I haven't heard from him or been able to contact him in 2 months. He doesn't appear to have been active on here either in that time


----------



## JohnC

aquascape1987 said:


> Incidentally,has anyone seen or heard from Alastair in the last couple of months. He's supposedly sorting out a warranty issue repair to a fluval g6 he sold me, and I haven't heard from him or been able to contact him in 2 months. He doesn't appear to have been active on here either in that time



i'll pm you.


----------

